# Noos : 10 Mo, c'est pas 500 Ko



## fester (6 Mars 2006)

Bonjour
Ce petit mèl car je m'arrache les cheveux avec ma connexion noos !
Je suis inscrit chez eux depuis octobre 2005. J'ai souscrit un abonnement noosnet 10 Mo.
J'ai un débit de 100 à 800 Kb/s en Wi-Fi au grand maximum ! Et un petit Mo en ethernet !
Deux techniciens sont passés et n'ont rien pu faire.
Le dernier technicien, à qui j'ai eu la faiblesse de prêter les DVD d'install de mon PwB 17" à disparu depuis deux mois et refuse de me les rendre !
Ils me facturent le service "sécurité" alors qu'ils stipulent sur leur site que ce service est inopérant sur les mac et que j'ai explicitement demandé sa suppression !
La hotline est un vrai poème d'incompétence et de renvoi de patate chaude !
Dans les boutiques, c'est l'émeute des mécontents !
N'ayant pas eu de réponses à mes gros problèmes dans les temps, la date où je pouvais encore résilier sans frais est passée !

Avez-vous eu d'autres témoignages de ce genre ?

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider, ne serait-ce qu'à obtenir au moins un débit de quelques Mo ??

Merci


----------



## Nathalex (6 Mars 2006)

C'est à 10 Mo ou 10 Mb que tu as souscrit ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> C'est à 10 Mo ou 10 Mb que tu as souscrit ?


 
je pense effectivement que le souci est là....

10 Méga c'est 10 Méga bit/s, soit 1,25 Méga octets/s et c'est une valeur max


----------



## fester (6 Mars 2006)

J'ai souscrit à l'"offre 10 Méga".
Je suppose que ça correspond à un dédit maximal de 10 Mb/s.
Dis-moi si je me trompe.


Pour r e m y :

Si c'est ce que tu dis, l'offre est ridicule par rapport à ce que proposent les fournisseurs ADSL, non ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> J'ai souscrit à l'"offre 10 Méga".
> Je suppose que ça correspond à un dédit maximal de 10 Mb/s.
> Dis-moi si je me trompe.


 
OUI c'est bien ça... mais 10 Mb/s c'est 10 Mégabit/s donc 1,25 MégaOctet/s

Si tu atteinds 1 Mo/s c'est bien (ces débits étant donnés comme des plafonds accessibles uniquement dans de bonnes conditions.... c'est comme les 80 km/h sur le périph parisien. Un vendredi soir à 17heures, tu as du mal à maintenir cette moyenne....:rose: )

Quant à la comparaison avec l'ADSL, cette offre n'a rien de ridicule!

En ADSL, quand on annonce 8 méga, c'est aussi 8 Megabit/s donc 1 Mo/s et c'est aussi un débit MAX pour ceux qui sont proches du central téléphonique.


Voilou.... et bien qu'on en réclame toujours plus en terme de débit INternet, il faut quand même se rappeler qu'il y a encore peu, la plupart des réseaux internes d'entreprises étaient en Ethernet 10 mégabit!!! Aujourd'hui on est connecté à la planète entière dans des conditions presque équivalentes!
Et pour l'ADSL2, même chose pour les offres JUSQU'A 20 MEGA (il faut entendre Mega bit et accessible dans les descentes les jours de grand vent)


----------



## fester (6 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> OUI c'est bien ça... mais 10 Mb/s c'est 10 Mégabit/s donc 1,25 MégaOctet/s



Pour le même prix on a trois fois mieux avec l'ADSL ??

Edit : nos posts n'arrêtent pas de se croiser !!

Quand je teste ma bande passante, je dois donc m'estimer heureux quand j'ai 800 Kb/s ? Même si je ne peux pas regarder une minuscule vidéo sans que ça coupe toutes les 3 secondes ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> Pour le même prix on a trois fois mieux avec l'ADSL ??


 
question prix, je ne sais pas... je ne connais pas les offres Noos. Cela dit, aucune offre ADSL ne donne 3 fois mieux.

Aujourd'hui, même l'ADSL2 ne "promet" que 2 fois mieux (jusqu'à 20 Megabit). De plus avec l'ADSL, comme son acronyme l'indique, le débit est Asymétrique, c'est à dire qu'en envoi de données on est limité à des débits notoirement inférieur.

Via le cable il me semble que tu as le même débit en réception ET envoi, non?


----------



## fester (6 Mars 2006)

nos posts n'arrêtent pas de se croiser !!

Quand je teste ma bande passante, je dois donc m'estimer heureux quand j'ai 800 Kb/s ? Même si je ne peux pas regarder une minuscule vidéo sans que ça coupe toutes les 3 secondes ?

Oui, j'ai normalement le même débit montant et descendant, mais où est l'avantage ? Pour transmettre des gros fichiers ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> nos posts n'arrêtent pas de se croiser !!
> 
> Quand je teste ma bande passante, je dois donc m'estimer heureux quand j'ai 800 Kb/s ? Même si je ne peux pas regarder une minuscule vidéo sans que ça coupe toutes les 3 secondes ?


 
Non 800 kb/s c'est pas bon.... mais si tu trouves 800 ko/s (que les anglais notent 800 kB/s), voire 1 Mo c'est bien 

Si c'est bien 800 ko/s et que la video coupe sans arrêt, c'est peut-être le débit d'envoi du serveur sur lequel se trouve cette video qui sature



			
				fester a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai normalement le même débit montant et descendant, mais où est l'avantage ? Pour transmettre des gros fichiers ?


 
POur faire de la visioconférence c'est bien (voir plus haut ma remarque sur le débit d'envoi de l'émetteur de la video)

C'est bien aussi pour mettre en ligne son site Web...


----------



## fester (6 Mars 2006)

Hélas, c'est bien des Kb/s.
Autrement dit, je devrais avoir dans l'idéal une fourchette moyenne de 4000 à 6000 Kb/s de bande passante ? Pour les 10000 qu'est censé me vendre Noos ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

arg... alors si c'est bien 800 kb y'a un pb.

Par contre tu parlais de 1 Mo en connexion Ethernet..

ce serait donc la connexion WiFi qui merde???


----------



## fester (6 Mars 2006)

Non, excuse-moi, c'est 1 Mb/s par ethernet !
Je crois qu'il ya un véritabla problème.
En fait, je voudrais pouvoir (si toutefois je trouve un interlocuteur capable chez Noos) expliquer vraiment ce qui ne va pas.
C'est pour ça que je cherche à comprendre...
Merci pour ton aide et ta patience !

la présence d'un virus ou d'un spyware peut-elle expliquer ce phénomène de lenteur ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

tu es sûr???? avec quoi mesures-tu ces débits?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Ta ligne téléphonique passerait pas derrière un frigo ou une machine électrique quelconque ?


----------



## fester (6 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> tu es sûr???? avec quoi mesures-tu ces débits?



Avec Assistance internet calixo - outils - test bande passante.




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ta ligne téléphonique passerait pas derrière un frigo ou une machine électrique quelconque ?



Je n'utilise pas de ligne tél. et le câble est sur le palier...


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

bon là je jette l'éponge... je ne vois pas où peut être le problème.


----------



## fester (6 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> bon là je jette l'éponge... je ne vois pas où peut être le problème.



Personne ne pige, en fait, et surtout pas chez Noos !

Le technicien voleur m'a dit qu'il y a des endroits de Paris où ça marche et d'autres non. Et voilà !!
Il m'a conseillé de passer chez Free, mais j'entend pis que pendre de ce fournisseur... Au secours !!

Grâce à toi, je vois quand même plus clair dans les mesures. Merci !


----------



## Jean-Miche (6 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne pige, en fait, et surtout pas chez Noos !
> Le technicien voleur m'a dit qu'il y a des endroits de Paris où ça marche et d'autres non. Et voilà !!Il m'a conseillé de passer chez Free, mais j'entend pis que pendre de ce fournisseur... Au secours !! Grâce à toi, je vois quand même plus clair dans les mesures. Merci !



La plupart des tests de bande passante disponibles sont faux et pas fiables du tout. J'en ai plusieurs et je n'arrive jamais à avoir les mêmes résultats avec ma même connexion. 
Je te conseille ce site La Grenouille qui teste en continu tous les FAI. Ce site est très sérieux.
Voilà la page concernant les 10 Mégabits de Noos. Suivant les endroits où tu es dans Paris, il suffit de cliquer pour avoir le débit prècis dans différents arrondissements parisiens :

http://www.grenouille.com/graph/index.php?zone=268479

Je suis content de Noos et ce depuis 5 ans et demi. Tout marche parfaitement et toujours. Noos est en train de peaufiner son réseau en faisant des travaux pour que les débits soient encore plus importants et que tout le monde en profite.
Quant aux interlocuteurs Noos, je n'en ai jamais eu à m'en plaindre. Il est assez étonnant que tu sois facturé de l'option sécurité qui n'est pas disponible sur Mac.
Il y a l'assistance en ligne que tu peux contacter par chat, par mail ou par téléphone. Racontes ton histoire de voleur, de débit à nouveau, d'option. J'ai contacté l'assistance en ligne par mail lundi et j'ai eu la réponse dans la journée.
Voilà le lien pour l'assistance en ligne :

http://www.noos.fr/assistance_en_ligne/

Pour le technicien voleur porte plainte. Quant à changer pour Free, je te laisse regarder les tests de La Grenouille  pour le download, l'upload et le ping. Il y a beaucoup de plaintes sur Free. Un lien à ce sujet :

http://www.01net.com/article/272376.html

As tu le modem routeur WiFi fourni par Noos et que j'ai. Il marche très bien. 
As tu configuré ton firewall ou as tu fait des réglages qui peuvent ralentir ton débit ? Si le débit donné est le bon bien entendu.

Te préciser également que j'ai bien entendu des chaînes numériques pour la TV et que la réception est parfaite pour le son et l'image qui sera bientôt en HD.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Ça marche pour toi *donc* ça doit marcher pour lui. Mais non. Et l'assistance, il en a parlé. Il donne des faits, Jean-Miche. Pas toi. 

Tu as lu ce que le technicien de Noos lui a conseillé ? Free ne brille pas apparement mais* dans ce cas* ça peut guère être pire.


----------



## Bilbo (6 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche pour toi *donc* ça doit marcher pour lui. Mais non. Et l'assistance, il en a parlé. Il donne des faits, Jean-Miche. Pas toi.
> 
> Tu as lu ce que le technicien de Noos lui a conseillé ? Free ne brille pas apparement mais* dans ce cas* ça peut guère être pire.


Tiens, SM qui s'explique avec Jean-Miche.  Quelqu'un peut ramener Jeromemac dans le coin ? Je suis sûr que cette connexion marche nickel sous Windows. 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Toi aussi t'as un compte sur PCImpact ?


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'as un compte sur PCImpact ?


J'sais pas, j'suis pas sûr. Faudrait que je fasse une recherche. 

Bon, hein, on n'est pas là que pour rigoler, c'est que Dark est modérateur maintenant.  Donc, fester, je t'invite à faire un tour par là. Pour le reste, il y a une longue tradition sur la manière dont on traite Noos pas ici. Si tu as envie de t'en imprégner ! Mais je t'annonce la couleur, y du boulot.    

À+


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche pour toi *donc* ça doit marcher pour lui. Mais non. Et l'assistance, il en a parlé. Il donne des faits, Jean-Miche. Pas toi.



C'est vrai qu'il donne des faits. Mais il y a aussi des posts de membres qui sont là pour dénigrer et seulement dénigrer. J'ai donné le lien de l'assistance en ligne et j'ai également dit que contactant par mail ce service par mail j'avais eu la réponse le jour même.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as lu ce que le technicien de Noos lui a conseillé ? Free ne brille pas apparement mais* dans ce cas* ça peut guère être pire.



Le technicien Noos qui est passé faire l'installation de mon modem-routeur WiFi a été très éfficace. Celui qui est venu installer mon modem numérique pour la TV et donc faire une modification de mon installation qui était analogique ne l'était pas moins. Il m'a dit qu'effectivement il ne travaillait pas que pour Noos. Mais de là à convaincre les clients Noos d'aller à la concurrence. Je crois qu'il faut le signaler à Noos.
Quant aux débits donnés, fester confond les Mo et les Mbits. Et il y a des sites de mesures de bande passante qui sont carrément pour d'autres FAI, en donnant une telle faiblesse de débit. Heureusement que la Grenouille est là et tout le monde reconnait le travail qu'elle fait. Un article à son sujet :

http://www.01net.com/article/207922.html


----------



## fester (7 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il donne des faits. Mais il y a aussi des posts de membres qui sont là pour dénigrer et seulement dénigrer.
> 
> 
> Quant aux débits donnés, fester confond les Mo et les Mbits.




Alors, écoute, Jean-Miche :

1. Je débarque sur ce forum. Je ne connais personne. Je suis indépendant. Et j'étais seul jusqu'à présent.

2. J'aimerai bien ne pas avoir à dénigrer quoi que ce soit et faire mon travail tranquille sans perdre de temps avec des publicitaires qui parlent avec des slogans.

3. Mea culpa, avant que des membres objectifs, à l'écoute et serviables ne m'éclairent, c'est vrai que je ne comprenais rien à la subtilité des mégabits et des mégaoctets. Ce problème que tu relèves avec raison (mais parce que tu es à bout d'arguments) est maintenant résolu. Sois sûr que je ne confondrai plus jamais. Sans rien connaître de ces subtilités, il me suffit de  vouloir télécharger un petit fichier et de regarder le temps qui, très lentement, passe ou d'avoir un extrait vidéo à regarder pour me poser quelques questions quant à la signification de la phrase "offre 10 mégas", qui, comme par hasard ne précise pas de quoi sont faits ces mirobolants mégas.

4. La Grenouille donne des informations générales sur des secteurs, et ne fait aucun diagnostic particulier, ce qui ne peut en aucune manière m'aider.

5. Pour ce qui est des faits, en particulier sur la capacité et la rapidité à répondre des services, j'en ai encore pas mal en réserve, mais je vois que beaucoup de choses ont déjà été dites, et sur tous les tons.

6. Les seules personnes qui ont bricolé dans mes préférences réseau ou config Internet sont les "techniciens" de Noos.

Alors, voilà : 

Ou bien tu m'aides à résoudre mon problème et tu me présente quelqu'un en chair et en os qui sait faire quelque chose chez Noos d'autre que de la publicité, du bricolage ou du vol,
Ou bien tu me fous la paix avec tes discours de serviteur pas serviable, pour le coup.

A bon entendeur, salut


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

Bah appelle un technicien de Noos, parait qu'ils sont super compétents et te règlent les problèmes fissa !

Ah ? tu as déjà essayé ?


----------



## fester (7 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah appelle un technicien de Noos, parait qu'ils sont super compétents et te règlent les problèmes fissa !
> 
> Ah ? tu as déjà essayé ?




Oui, comme tu dis, j'ai "essayé" ! J'ai perdu pas mal de thunes à essayer d'en choper un par téléphone, puis j'ai perdu mon système quand il est arrivé pour bricoler, et j'ai toujours un débit de 500 méga*bits* par seconde (quand il fait beau).

En tout cas, merci pour les liens que vous m'avez donnés, qui, eux, m'aideront.


----------



## ffabrice (7 Mars 2006)

Je ne vais pas faire avancer ton schmilblick, mais juste donner mon expérience en terme de débit :
je viens de passer de Noos->Free (avec FreeBox V4). Je suis sur Paris.

Avant que noos fasse des travaux dans mon quartier, je téléchargeais à 1.1 Mo/s (offre à 10 Mb/s) : j'étais donc au taquet. Après les travaux je suis passé à 500 ko/s max : c'était bien, mais ayant connu mieux je me suis décidé à passer chez Free : offre ADSL 24 Mb/s : résultat : je télécharge à 500 ko/s aussi : bref j'ai rien gagné au change...

PS : je mesure le débit avec MenuMeters


----------



## MarcMame (7 Mars 2006)

Fester, si tu essayes de télécharger ce fichier (mise à jour de Mac OS X), qu'est ce que t'affiche la fenetre de téléchargement de Safari en temps réel comme vitesse instantanée (xxx Ko/s) ?
PS : attend quelques minutes que la vitesse se stabilise.


----------



## fester (7 Mars 2006)

Je vais essayer ce soir et je te dis. (Je suis au boulot jusqu'à 21 heures...)
Merci


----------



## fester (7 Mars 2006)

Alors, voilà, ce soir à 22 h 30 :

Téléchargement de 120 Mo - début 259 Ko/sec - stabilisé à 254 Ko/sec - fin 251 Ko/sec
Temps total environ 8 min.

Si je calcule bien, ça fait un petit 2 Mb/sec ?


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> Si je calcule bien, ça fait un petit 2 Mb/sec ?


Tes bases de calcul se sont nettement améliorées depuis le début de ce fil. 

À+


----------



## fester (7 Mars 2006)

Oui, et c'est grâce à vous !

En plus, j'ai l'impression que la bande passante aussi, elle s'est améliorée !!

Cela dit, il n'y a toujours pas moyen de visionner ceci de manière fluide, par exemple.
Il faut dix minutes pour télécharger la vidéo complète.

C'est normal ?


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal ?


Sans doute. Les débits sur Internet dépendent de beaucoup de facteurs. Il faut considérer que ta bande passante est ton plafond, celui que tu ne dépasseras jamais. Pour le reste, quand tu es en-dessous, ça peut venir d'un problème mais bien plus souvent ça vient de la capacité du site distant à répondre aux requêtes. Si MarcMame t'a fait tester la connexion via un téléchargement chez Apple c'est parce qu'il sait qu'Apple utilise les services d'Akamai et qu'en règle générale ça dépote. Mais, même là, on n'est sûr de rien.

Le seul moyen de tester ta bande passante est de faire de gros téléchargements à différents endroits et d'en faire une moyenne. Avec deux-trois sites réputés pour leurs performances on se fait vite une idée.

À+


----------



## fester (7 Mars 2006)

Merci pour tout !
Je continue mes investigations.
A bientôt


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> Oui, comme tu dis, j'ai "essayé" ! J'ai perdu pas mal de thunes à essayer d'en choper un par téléphone, puis j'ai perdu mon système quand il est arrivé pour bricoler, et j'ai toujours un débit de 500 méga*bits* par seconde (quand il fait beau).
> En tout cas, merci pour les liens que vous m'avez donnés, qui, eux, m'aideront.



Quel OS X as-tu ? 
Il faut impérativement faire les mises à jour pour le système puisque celà corrige les bugs et celà optimise tout.
Je te laisse un lien à ce sujet issu du site d'Apple :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106704

Que veux-tu dire quand tu dis que tu avais perdu le système quand le technicien Noos est arrivé ? Le modem ne marchait plus ou tout le Mac ne marchait plus avec OS X à réinstaller ?

Quel modem-routeur as-tu ? Normalement, le technicien Noos t'a donné un manuel d'utilisation. 
Pour savoir si comme moi tu as un Thomson TCW 710, il suffit de retourner ton modem-routeur: il y est inscrit MODEL TCW710. Dans ce cas, je peux t'aider pour la configuration du firewall insdispensable et certains réglages.

Il existe une mise à jour spécifique récente d'Apple pour optimiser les connexions à très haut débit à partir de OS X 10.4. Si tu en es à cette version, je peux te donner la mise à jour à faire.


----------



## MarcMame (8 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Quel OS X as-tu ?
> Il faut impérativement faire les mises à jour pour le système puisque celà corrige les bugs et celà optimise tout.


Pardonnez moi, mais je ne peux pas laisser dire une telle bêtise.


----------



## fester (8 Mars 2006)

@ Jean-Miche :
1. Je suis assez maladroit avec les subtilités techniques, comme tu t'en es si justement aperçu, mais je n'ai pas besoin de toi pour gérer Mac OSX et ses mises à jour.
2. Si tu as des réglages miracles pour les modems et l'installation du Wi-Fi avec Noos, fais-en donc profiter tout le monde sur ce forum.
3. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que le "technicien" m'a fait perdre, en les volant, mes DVD d'install. Je l'ai déjà dit plusioeurs fois et tu le sais déjà, mais je te le redis encore une fois pour signaler le sérieux et le professionnalisme de cette boîte de voleurs.

@ MacMame :
Merci pour ton conseil précieux. Il m'a permis de comprendre et m'a donné une méthode sûre d'évaluation.
N'empêche, je suis encore loin du débit moyen (4-5 Mb/sec) que je pourrais espérer des "10 mégas" faussement annoncés par Noos.
Je vais aller gueuler encore une fois chez Noos, en compagnie de la foule des mécontents et déçus.


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> 2. Si tu as des réglages miracles pour les modems et l'installation du Wi-Fi avec Noos, fais-en donc profiter tout le monde sur ce forum.


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

T'es fou toi. Le cur de "Le gognol" n'y résisterait pas. 

À+


----------



## fester (8 Mars 2006)

C'était pour rire !
Bien que ce garçon, avec ses manières publicitaires et serviles, ne soit pas drôle.
Son but, de toute façon, n'est pas d'aider, mais de convaincre. Alors, pas de danger !
C'est incroyable, cette capacité à s'incruster sans tenir compte des critiques et des refus.


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> @ Jean-Miche :
> 1. Je suis assez maladroit avec les subtilités techniques, comme tu t'en es si justement aperçu, mais je n'ai pas besoin de toi pour gérer Mac OSX et ses mises à jour.



Quelle version de OS X as-tu ? 



			
				fester a dit:
			
		

> 2. Si tu as des réglages miracles pour les modems et l'installation du Wi-Fi avec Noos, fais-en donc profiter tout le monde sur ce forum.



Quel modem-routeur WiFi as-tu ?



			
				fester a dit:
			
		

> 3. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que le "technicien" m'a fait perdre, en les volant, mes DVD d'install. Je l'ai déjà dit plusioeurs fois et tu le sais déjà, mais je te le redis encore une fois pour signaler le sérieux et le professionnalisme de cette boîte de voleurs.



As-tu porté plainte pour le vol des DVD ? L'as tu signalé à Noos ? Ton comportement ne parait pas sérieux, contrairement à Noos qui l'est. Noos fait partie du premier cableur européen.
Un lien l'expliquant :

http://www.noos.fr/corporate/societe.php

J'essaierais de t'aider quand tu auras répondu précisément à mes questions, comme d'ailleurs à celle-ci dont je n'ai toujours jamais eu la réponse :



			
				fester a dit:
			
		

> Oui, comme tu dis, j'ai "essayé" ! J'ai perdu pas mal de thunes à essayer d'en choper un par téléphone, puis j'ai perdu mon système quand il est arrivé pour bricoler, et  j'ai toujours un débit de 500 mégabits par seconde  (quand il fait beau).



Qu'est ce qu'avoir perdu ton système ?

Et tu te plains d'avoir 500 mégabits par seconde..


----------



## fester (9 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche, laisse tomber, tu veux ?

Je me fous pas mal de tes conseils, de tes liens, de ton aide et de tes phrases creuses au service de Noos.

Ciao


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

_Il faudra qu'on se cause par MP ou par téléphone Fester...
Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi, sur Paris 20e._

Changement d'abo en octobre. De 2 Mo on passe à 10 Mo. Youpi 

Débit incertain (oui les speedtests sont nazes, les serveurs "en face" sont peut-être surchargés...)
J'ai mes tests depuis pas mal de temps sur 60 mio de conso et sur macbidouille (60 mio est pas mal y'a un historique). Aucun n'est évidemment identique. Je ne suis pas arrivé à configurer magrenouille depuis qu'ils ont changé de version de logiciels, le terminal m'a achevé. J'ai l'historique de mon gestionnaire de téléchargement (iGetter) qui garde les débits moyen de chaque dwl. Pratique.

Outre des débits incroyablement lents (je parle en sensation et en download pur) par moment, ce qui m'a le plus exaspéré c'est la désespérante attitude des services commerciaux et techniques.

je n'étais pas trop mécontent en fin de compte de Noos depuis 3 ans, particulièrement depuis qu'ils avaient été rachetés par UPC. Des énervements, un service plutot cher, mais qui tenait une certaine qualité et régularité de services. Et on avait aussi la télé avec.

Toutes mes MàJ sont faites ou ont été faites, on a testé en WiFi, en Ethernet (avec un PB et avec iBook), un premier techos nous a changé un filtre sur le palier, un 2e nous a changé de modem. J'ai fait des tests devant eux et ils trouvaient ça pas normal et m'ont dit d'insister auprès de Noos (de toute façon ce sont pas des employés de Noos mais des sociétés extérieures).
Et depuis aucune réponse. Et le service est toujours aléatoire. Et on paie toujours du 10 Mo.
J'en suis à mon 3e courrier, dont 1 en RAR et mise en demeure, à 4 chats sans réponse, 3 emails sans réponse, aucun retour après un passage dans la boutique de République "qui allait relancer le dossier". Le S Technique de niveau 2 "spécial Mac" et le S Commercial doivent me rappeler depuis 4 à 6 semaines (et j'ai d'autres priorités que de m'occuper à les joindre en ce moment).

Je dois y repasser demain. Mon projet: repasser en 2 ou 4 Mo jusqu'en septembre (fin de contrat) et exiger le remboursement des 6 mois perçus indument depuis octobre.
Le pire c'est de voir leur pub tv qui garantissent un "vrai 10 Mo".

Pour les valeurs de test, j'ai plus ou moins compris ce qui suit:
Pour du 10 Mo cable, on devrait avoir du 10000 kbps = de l'IP 1250 ko/sec = ATM 1560 ko/sec (c'est les différentes manières de calculer). Ce sont des valeurs théoriques bien sur. Et un 8000 constant me satisferait pleinement.
Le fichier _"MacOSXUpdCombo10.4.5PPC.dmg"_ de MarcMame a eu plutot un bon score, avec 1190 ko/sec ce soir. Mais tout à l'heure, j'ai eu un fichier à 50 ko/sec sur les serveurs d'Intego (pas un petit serveur perdu quand même).
Je vous parle même pas en upload, ils ne sont même pas foutus de se mettre d'accord sur les valeurs auxquels on devrait avoir accès: suivant la personne j'ai eu entre 128 et 512 de théorique...
Le plus beau, c'est le speedtest proposé un beau jour au téléphone: celui de 9 Telecom. On ne rit pas.

_Et au fait Jean-Miche, je te l'avais déjà demandé quand j'avais des problèmes avec Noos à mon arrivée à Paris, y'a 2-3 ans: ne me répond même pas _


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

Ça vaut bien un petit changement de signature


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Ton comportement ne parait pas sérieux, contrairement à Noos qui l'est. Noos fait partie du premier cableur européen.


Noos, sérieux, vraiment ? Je me propose de te rafraîchir la mémoire en citant tes propos de fin 2004 : 



			
				Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le FAI qui va proposer en 2005 du 30 Mbit/s, c'est Noos.
> Et l'ADSL n'est pas prêt à proposer le même débit.



Alors ? Où ki sont les 30Mbps chez Noos, mmm ?


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les valeurs de test, j'ai plus ou moins compris ce qui suit:
> Pour du 10 Mo cable, on devrait avoir du 10000 kbps = de l'IP 1250 ko/sec = ATM 1560 ko/sec (c'est les différentes manières de calculer). Ce sont des valeurs théoriques bien sur. Et un 8000 constant me satisferait pleinement.
> Le fichier _"MacOSXUpdCombo10.4.5PPC.dmg"_ de MarcMame a eu plutot un bon score, avec 1190 ko/sec ce soir. Mais tout à l'heure, j'ai eu un fichier à 50 ko/sec sur les serveurs d'Intego (pas un petit serveur perdu quand même).


1190 Ko/s c'est tout de même un excellent score : 9520Kbps, ce qui tendrait à prouver que ton débit est donc bien bridé à 10Mbps, ce pour quoi tu payes. 
Mais le plus difficile, lorsque les choses vont plus mal, est de comprendre où se situe physiquement les goulets d'étranglement pour atteindre un serveur en particulier (même connu pour sa rapidité comme les serveurs d'Akamai) à un instant donné, et dans le cas du cable, les moyens mis en oeuvre dans leur structure réseau peuvent poser problème *avant même d'atteindre la porte de sortie : Internet*.
C'est le problème d'un réseau structuré en étoile (même s'il est depuis consolidé par des boucles) qui ne permet pas, contrairement à ce qu'affirme Noos et les autres opérateurs de réseau cablés (NC), de garantir des débits stables.
J'en avais donné une explication il y a 1 an.


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

A la rigueur qu'on n'arrive pas à un maximum théorique cela ne me pose pas de pb.

Ce qui me pose problème, c'est quand on affirme que c'est possible sans problème, qu'on a un service technique qui ne suit pas et un contact clientèle totalement scandaleux.

A la boutique noos en février ils n'avaient même pas trace de ma mise en demeure, la visite du technicien disait que tout allait bien.

Plus de news cet aprèm.


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je vous parle même pas en upload, ils ne sont même pas foutus de se mettre d'accord sur les valeurs auxquels on devrait avoir accès: suivant la personne j'ai eu entre 128 et 512 de théorique...


Noos ne parle pas, sur son site, de l'upload (nommé _trafic remontant_ chez eux), et pour cause : il est minable et même parfois sur-facturé au delà d'un certain volume sur quelques contrats.
On peut voir la limitation de l'upload en fonction du contrat choisi sur ce site.
Au maximum : 256Kbits pour un forfait 10Mega ! Soit 32Ko/s, pas de quoi se vanter.

C'est un tout petit peu mieux chez Numéricable avec 512Kbits (64Ko/s) pour un forfait 20Mega.
Cerise sur le gateau déjà bien indigeste, Numéricable propose de doubler le débit de l'upload si vous remettez la main à la popoche : +5/mois mais continue de limiter le volume des données échangés, sauf si vous leur donnez encore un peu de sous-sous : +10/mois

Alors que le cable permettrait des débits totalement symétriques (contrairement à l'ADSL qui ne le permet pas), on se retrouve avec une voie remontante tellement bridée qu'elle est digne d'un robinet qui fuie !
Une honte je vous dis !


----------



## Jean-Miche (9 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'étais pas trop mécontent en fin de compte de Noos depuis 3 ans, particulièrement depuis qu'ils avaient été rachetés par UPC. Des énervements, un service plutot cher, mais qui tenait une certaine qualité et régularité de services. Et on avait aussi la télé avec.



C'est bien mon avis. Regarder le match OL contre PSV Eindhoven sans perturbation  du signal hier tout en téléchargeant n'est possible qu'avec le câble.
Puisque tu as un signal pour la TV bientôt en HD et un pour le net. Et téléphoner sans écho. Tout ceci n'est pas le cas avec l'ADSL.



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Et on paie toujours du 10 Mo.
> J'en suis à mon 3e courrier, dont 1 en RAR et mise en demeure, à 4 chats sans réponse, 3 emails sans réponse, aucun retour après un passage dans la boutique de République "qui allait relancer le dossier". Le S Technique de niveau 2 "spécial Mac" et le S Commercial doivent me rappeler depuis 4 à 6 semaines (et j'ai d'autres priorités que de m'occuper à les joindre en ce moment).



J'ai contacté l'assistance en ligne lundi et j'ai eu la réponse dans la journée.
Je donne à nouveau le lien de l'assistance en ligne que l'on peut contacter par chat, par mail ou par téléphone :

http://www.noos.fr/assistance_en_ligne/

J 'ai jamais entendu parler de service technique de niveau 2 spécial Mac alors que je suis chez Noos depuis 6 ans. Relance par mail. 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Et un 8000 constant me satisferait pleinement.
> Le fichier _"MacOSXUpdCombo10.4.5PPC.dmg"_ de MarcMame a eu plutot un bon score, avec 1190 ko/sec ce soir. Mais tout à l'heure, j'ai eu un fichier à 50 ko/sec sur les serveurs d'Intego (pas un petit serveur perdu quand même).



Ah bon quand même pour les 1190 Ko/sec. Quant aux 50 ko/sec, c'est sans doute un problème technique d'Intego.



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Je vous parle même pas en upload, ils ne sont même pas foutus de se mettre d'accord sur les valeurs auxquels on devrait avoir accès: suivant la personne j'ai eu entre 128 et 512 de théorique...



Je te donne à nouveau le lien de La Grenouille qui est de loin le plus sérieux de tous les sites qui testent les bandes passantes. Tout y est le download, l'upload et le ping. Pour tous les FAI.

http://www.grenouille.com/



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Le plus beau, c'est le speedtest proposé un beau jour au téléphone: celui de 9 Telecom. On ne rit pas.



Il n'y a pas de tests spécifiques pour la câble donc ils proposent celui-là qui est sans l'un des plus sérieux. Moi j' ai 7 tests  mémorisés aucun ne me donne le même résultat... Il y en a qui affichent leurs préférences puisqu'ils sont chez Free et sont là pour décourager les clients Noos. La Grenouille c'est fiable. 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> _Et au fait Jean-Miche, je te l'avais déjà demandé quand j'avais des problèmes avec Noos à mon arrivée à Paris, y'a 2-3 ans: ne me répond même pas _



Je ne peux matériellement répondre à toutes les interventions. J'ai du te répondre par le biais d'un réponse à quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

Il te demande de pas répondre (puisqu'apparement tu n'écoutes pas ce qu'on te montre).

Fameux coup de l'assistance ou ils répètent qu'ils ne peuvent les joindre et tu nies, superbe.


----------



## fester (9 Mars 2006)

On va se débrouiller sans toi, d'accord Jean-Miche ?


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

Ce gars m'hallucine, j'ai l'impression que je cause au service technique Noos.

Un vrai bot qui répond à côté.

On débranche où ?


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu as un signal pour la TV *bientôt en HD*


Ah ? C'est pour quand ? Parce que chez moi, _bientôt_, ca veut dire "presque tout de suite" 2, 3 mois, tout au plus, pas pour dans 2 ans. Si tes sources sont les mêmes que pour les 30Mbits chez Noos, ça promet !


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Et téléphoner sans écho.


C'est une expérience vécue ? Tu es toi même abonné au téléphone chez Noos ou c'est encore tiré d'une plaquette de propagande de ton FAI préféré ?
Parce que les abonnés au tel chez Noos, on les cherche encore....


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On débranche où ?


C'est expliqué sur le site de Noos. Hier ils m'ont répondu de suite. L'assistance Noos va te répondre aussi (ils sont charmants), je te remets le lien de l'assistance :

http://www.noos.fr/assistance_en_ligne/


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> ...Parce que les abonnés au tel chez Noos, on les cherche encore....


 
C'est bien pour ça qu'il n'y a pas d'echo! C'est l'un des effets constatés par quiconque parle dans le vide


----------



## Jean-Miche (9 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Noos, sérieux, vraiment ? Je me propose de te rafraîchir la mémoire en citant tes propos de fin 2004 :
> Alors ? Où ki sont les 30Mbps chez Noos, mmm ?



J'ai bonne mémoire. Effectivement Noos avait parlé d'une offre à 30 Méga pour l'an dernier. C'est peut être un changement marketing. Mais Noos n'avait pas parlé de leurs tests à 100 Méga.

Un extrait de l'article de 01 net dont le lien est plus bas :

"Un débit garanti et symétrique

De fait, partant du même constat, UPC-Noos s'est aussi aventuré sur cette voie. Des expérimentations pour des débits à 100 Mbit/s sont menées en Ile-de-France depuis cet été. Une cinquantaine de clients-testeurs sont actuellement raccordés eux aussi à un réseau de fibre optique (mais datant du plan câble de 1982). D'ici à novembre, une centaine au total participera à l'opération. Le câblo-opérateur ne propose aujourd'hui que des forfaits à 10 Mbit/s. « Le but sera de commercialiser cette offre [à 100 Mbit/s, NDLR], mais ce sont justement les expérimentations qui doivent nous dire comment. Ces expérimentations dureront jusqu'au 31 décembre », indique-t-on chez UPC-Noos. "

"Intérêt principal par rapport aux débits fournis par les FAI de l'ADSL, selon Numéricable, le débit est garanti. Pas de contraintes de distance par rapport au central à prendre en compte, l'abonné aura vraiment 100 Mbit/s. Second intérêt : le débit est symétrique, soit 100 Mbit/s en envoi comme en téléchargement de données.

Il reste que certains aménagements seront nécessaires. Dans les locaux techniques des câblo-opérateurs, mais aussi chez le client, qui aura besoin d'un modem spécial pour ce type de débit. De son côté, si l'abonné n'a pas en théorie à renouveler son ordinateur, il lui en faudra un « suffisamment performant pour profiter au mieux de 100 Mbit/s »." 

Le lien de l'article dans son intégralité:

http://www.01net.com/article/292912.html


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour ça qu'il n'y a pas d'echo! C'est l'un des effets constatés par quiconque parle dans le vide


Putaiiin meeerde, Remy ! Un pull tout neuf ! :love:


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement Noos avait parlé d'une offre à 30 Méga pour l'an dernier. C'est peut être un changement marketing. *Mais Noos n'avait pas parlé de leurs tests à 100 Méga*.


Ahhh, de vrais petits cachotiers ces gens de chez Noos !!

Putaiiin meeerde, Jean-Miche ! Un pull tout neuf ! :love:


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Intérêt principal par rapport aux débits fournis par les FAI de l'ADSL, selon Numéricable, *le débit est garanti*.


On a déjà eut cette discussion il y a plus d'un an et cette affirmation est totalement fausse et ce tant que la technologie DOCSIS sera utilisée par les cablo-opérateurs.



> Pas de contraintes de distance par rapport au central à prendre en compte


Ca c'est vrai !



> l'abonné aura vraiment 100 Mbit/s.


Non, car c'est plus vicieux que ça, le débit n'est pas fonction de la distance (comme pour l'ADSL) mais de la charge instantané du réseau interne de Noos. Soit 100Mbps à 3h00 du matin et 56Kbps entre 19H et 21H. :rateau: 



> Second intérêt : le débit est symétrique, soit 100 Mbit/s en envoi comme en téléchargement de données.


Puisque tu as bien l'air au courant, tu peux nous expliquer pourquoi aujourd'hui l'upload chez Noos est limité à 256Kbs pour du 10Mega alors qu'il pourrait être symétrique *tout de suite* ?
Comment expliques tu qu'un réseau symétrique par nature (le cable) propose aujourd'hui un upload 4x inférieur à un réseau asymétrique (ADSL) ?


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Comment expliques tu qu'un réseau symétrique par nature (le cable) propose aujourd'hui un upload 4x inférieur à un réseau asymétrique (ADSL) ?


Mais bondiou arrête de le relancer ! Je suis abonné à ce fil et je ne veux pas m'en désabonner.  C'est vrai quoi, ça me ferait louper les vannes de Remy. 

À+


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 1190 Ko/s c'est tout de même un excellent score : 9520Kbps, ce qui tendrait à prouver que ton débit est donc bien bridé à 10Mbps, ce pour quoi tu payes.
> C'est le problème d'un réseau structuré en étoile (même s'il est depuis consolidé par des boucles) qui ne permet pas, contrairement à ce qu'affirme Noos et les autres opérateurs de réseau cablés (NC), de garantir des débits stables.



Il n'y a plus de réseau en étoile pour Noos depuis longtemps.

Extraits d'un lettre Noos :

 "De 2001 à 2002, Noos investira plus de 1 MdF (152,45 M ) dans la mise en place d'une boucle optique autour de Paris et de plusieurs boucles secondaires implantées quartier par quartier. *Objectif : faire évoluer l'architecture en étoile du réseau câblé Noosnet vers une architecture en boucle, plus sécurisée. Destiné au grand public et aux TPE, ce réseau s'apprête à transporter de la voix, de l'internet à hauts débits et de la vidéo numérique.* " 



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu as bien l'air au courant, tu peux nous expliquer pourquoi aujourd'hui l'upload chez Noos est limité à 256Kbs pour du 10Mega alors qu'il pourrait être symétrique tout de suite ?
> Comment expliques tu qu'un réseau symétrique par nature (le cable) propose aujourd'hui un upload 4x inférieur à un réseau asymétrique (ADSL) ?



Les débits symétriques sont plutôt pour une clientèle de professionnels.
Je pense que c'est du marketing. Les 256 kbps pour 10 Méga en download sont amplement suffisants.

Fin novembre 2005, Apple a sorti un utilitaire pour OS X 10.4 spécifique  au  haut débit, le connais -tu ? 
Je te donne un lien à ce sujet :

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/recherche...MotsCles=Broadband+Tuner&aIdCategorie=1&ts=-1


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Apple peut sortir plein d'outil, ça va pas modifier le débit du FAI 

Et surtout :



			
				fester a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Miche, laisse tomber, tu veux ?
> 
> Je me fous pas mal de tes conseils, de tes liens, de ton aide et de tes phrases creuses au service de Noos.
> 
> Ciao





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> _Et au fait Jean-Miche, (...) ne me répond même pas _


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

je suis chez noos aussi.

Je suis passé par wanadoo, cegetel puis Noos.

Je suis assez satisfait de noos et merci, la seule fois où je les ai appellé, la réponse a été: on ne supporte que le matériel noos  c'est un fait.

Par rapport à l'ADSL, j'ai été surpris au début par la différence de réactivité du cable (Noos est moins réactif). Mais, il y a tellement de facteur intervenant sur la qualité des connections: serveurs cibles...

Pour notre ardent défenseur, je crois comprendre: il est actionnaire et a peur de voir le cours de ses actions baisser.

Rassures toi: ce n'est pas la bande de couillons que nous sommes qui va influencer le cours de Noos.

Mais quand même, vous auriez du me prévenir avant


----------



## Bilbo (10 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> jMais quand même, vous auriez du me prévenir avant


T'avais qu'à faire une recherche. 

À+


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2006)

Sympa ce fil...

Il donne envie de s'abonner à Noos, tellement Jean-Miche est doué et comme il a toujours raison ...


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Apple peut sortir plein d'outil, ça va pas modifier le débit du FAI



Commentaire de SVMMac sur Broadband Tuner

"Mac OS X

Apple optimise les connexions

Apple met à  disposition un logiciel pour améliorer les connexions au haut débit.

Cette première version de Broadband Tuner optimise les connexions Internet à  très haut débit qui ont une grande latence, c'est-à -dire de 5 Mo ou plus. Broadband Tuner change les valeurs par défaut pour la taille des tampons de réception et d'envoi TCP. Ce qui permet selon Apple le passage d'un plus grand nombre de données."

Il y a les données qui arrivent au niveau du modem et celles qui arrivent sur la machine. C'est pourquoi il y a ce logiciel.

Pour ceux que celà intéresse je donne à nouveau le lien donné plus haut :

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/recherche...MotsCles=Broadband+Tuner&aIdCategorie=1&ts=-1


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Que les gens te demandent de ne plus participer, tu t'en fous ? (ce n'est pas une question mais une affirmation alors ne répond même pas) Je viens de faire un tour sur macbidouille ou tu officies aussi comme commercial de Noos, vu que t'insistes je vais mettre les liens que les gens voient avec quelle petite diversité tu gagnes de l'argent avec.


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je suis chez noos aussi. Je suis passé par wanadoo, cegetel puis Noos. Je suis assez satisfait de noos et merci, la seule fois où je les ai appellé, la réponse a été: on ne supporte que le matériel noos  c'est un fait.
> 
> Pour notre ardent défenseur, je crois comprendre: il est actionnaire et a peur de voir le cours de ses actions baisser.
> Rassures toi: ce n'est pas la bande de couillons que nous sommes qui va influencer le cours de Noos.



Je ne suis pas actionnaire de Noos. C'est mon FAI net et j'en suis content, c'est tout.

Il me semble également intéressant de faire part de mon expérience de 6 ans de Noos. J'ai hésité entre la fameuse borne airport d'Apple et le modem-routeur WiFi de Noos que j'ai. Il m'a suffi d'aller sur le site de Noos et de contacter le service spécifique WiFi de Noos pour avoir la confirmation que tu as eue : "on ne supporte que le matériel Noos".


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Preuve d'incompétence grave celà dis. Et tu es payé par Noos ou alors fou.

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=67332&st=0

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=71493&hl=

Comme par hasard les mêmes posts 

Edith : t'as raison je la change et hop


----------



## Bilbo (10 Mars 2006)

Message supprimé par moi-même.


----------



## MarcMame (10 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a plus de réseau en étoile pour Noos depuis longtemps.


Il suffit pas de recopier des documents marketing, il faut encore les comprendre. Tu ne sais visiblement rien de la technologie employée. 
Les boucles installées permettent de mieux répartir la charge sur l'ensemble du réseau et pas plus. C'est une *amélioration* mais en aucun cas un changement de la structure *qui est et restera un réseau en étoile* quartier par quartier. Il est impossible (et financièrement ridicule) d'imaginer que l'on puisse construire un réseau cablé entièrement à base de boucles : il en faudrait 1 par appartement raccordé !
La cable possède des avantages par rapport à l'ADSL (ou tout autre moyen), mais il possède aussi des inconvénients, il ne sert à rien de l'occulter ou pire, de le nier.



> Les débits symétriques sont plutôt pour une clientèle de professionnels.


Elles sont où les offres symétriques pour les professionnels chez Noos ?



> Je pense que c'est du marketing.


Pour une fois, on est bien d'accord. Dire tout haut qu'on peut faire du symétrique mais sans le faire, c'est bien du marketing.



> Les 256 kbps pour 10 Méga en download sont amplement suffisants.


Tu ne dirais pas ça si tu faisais du jeu en ligne et que tu étais le serveur de la partie. Le jeu, qui est par ailleurs ton cheval de bataille pour prouver que Noos dispose des meilleurs ping.
Autre exemple : essaye de faire de la visioconférence de qualité avec 256Kbits...


----------



## MarcMame (10 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a suffi d'aller sur le site de Noos et de contacter le service spécifique WiFi de Noos pour avoir la confirmation que tu as eue : "on ne supporte que le matériel Noos".


Et alors ??? Tu trouves ça normal ?


----------



## Bilbo (10 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> > Les 256 kbps pour 10 Méga en download sont amplement suffisants.
> 
> 
> Tu ne dirais pas ça si tu faisais du jeu en ligne et que tu étais le serveur de la partie. Le jeu, qui est par ailleurs ton cheval de bataille pour prouver que Noos dispose des meilleurs ping.
> Autre exemple : essaye de faire de la visioconférence de qualité avec 256Kbits...


Ben moi, je ne joue pas ou si peu. Mais un bon upload m'intéresse à fond. Il m'arrive assez fréquemment de passer des fichiers assez lourds à l'autre bout de la France. Ben les débit en upload sont de vrais freins. Sans compter les interventions à distance sur les machines de mes clients, leurs uploads sont aussi de vrais handicaps. En bref, un bon upload ça sert à un tas de choses.

À+


----------



## MarcMame (10 Mars 2006)

Il existe des milliers de bonnes raisons d'avoir un débit d'upload élevé.
L'utilisation de Remote Desktop, du FTP et des services d'envoi de gros fichiers de Google, de Free ou même d'iChat en sont effectivement d'autres très bon exemples.


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2006)

Pour ce qui est de Broadband Tuner, je l'ai installé sur une seule des bécanes pour faire la comparaison, à sa sortie: pas d'amélioration.

Je suis passé chez Noos-UPC Bolivar ce matin, je suis repassé en 4 Mo en espérant que ça aille mieux en avril. Je vais faire une demande de remboursement sur leur site, vu que c'est ce que me conseille le gars qui m'a reçu. Si fin avril, rien ne bouge, j'en profiterai pour résilier.

En date d'aujourd'hui la situation est donc comme suit:
- Le service commercial n'a pas repris contact avec nous depuis mi-novembre
- Le service technique n'a pas repris contact avec vous depuis mi-janvier
- Le service email (en général compétent) n'a pas repris contact avec vous depuis début février
- ma demande d'assistance, abandonnée par le ST en janvier, a été relancée le 3 février. Le gars a été dans l'incapacité de me dire pourquoi je n'ai eu aucun retour, à part "C'est le service technique, appelez-les et faites-vous rembourser l'appel, ici on peut rien faire".
- nous avons eu un geste commercial de 35 en notre faveur (même pas au courant, on sera averti par notre facture d'ici 10 jours).

En gros les boutiques Noos ne peuvent pas faire grand chose car aucune info disponible dans le dossier client sur la partie technique du dossier et qu'il est donc forcément incomplet.

C'est lamentable, quoi qu'en disent certains ici ou ailleurs (_et un en particulier que je prierai de ne pas réagir, une fois de plus_). Le service client, ça veut vraiment rien dire en France ou quoi ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de Broadband Tuner, je l'ai installé sur une seule des bécanes pour faire la comparaison, à sa sortie: pas d'amélioration.
> Je suis passé chez Noos-UPC Bolivar ce matin, je suis repassé en 4 Mo en espérant que ça aille mieux en avril. Je vais faire une demande de remboursement sur leur site, vu que c'est ce que me conseille le gars qui m'a reçu. Si fin avril, rien ne bouge, j'en profiterai pour résilier.
> En date d'aujourd'hui la situation est donc comme suit:
> - Le service commercial n'a pas repris contact avec nous depuis mi-novembre
> ...



Moi, je suis content. Mon père qui a l'ADSL a été sans connexion aucune pendant 4 jours ce qui ne m'est jamais arrivé avec Noos.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis content. Mon père qui a l'ADSL a été sans connexion aucune pendant 4 jours ce qui ne m'est jamais arrivé avec Noos.



Be, moi hier chez noos, nada pendant 4H (et ce n'est pas la 1° fois, voir posts précédents)

ce n'est pas parceque des incompétents sont là qu'ils jusitifient à eux seuls les manquements des autres.

Quand on paye pour un service, on est en droit d'attendre que celui-ci corresponde à ce pourquoi on paye.

Que tu habites sur la plnète mars m'enchante, mais tu y es seul. Nous autres pauvres terriens ne bénéficions pas de la même qualité.

Salut


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de Broadband Tuner, je l'ai installé sur une seule des bécanes pour faire la comparaison, à sa sortie: pas d'amélioration.



Pour Broadband Tuner, en dessous du lien de Macge que j'ai donné il y a les réactions de ceux qui l'ont installé. Je fais un copier-coller. Il y en a qui voient la différence. Bizarre pas toi ?
Les réactions :

Vos réactions :

>Lascars [29.11.2005, 08:42]
On sent une très nette différence avec une connexion à 20 Mbps.

>Denis [29.11.2005, 09:09]
Est-ce que ca peut me faire accélérer mes envois sur des sites ftp en utilisant une carte PCMCIA de 3e Generation ?

>Highmac87 [29.11.2005, 09:11]
Jai pas trouver lendroit où ce logiciel sest installé. Comment vérifier si cest vraiment plus rapide ?

>Jymini [29.11.2005, 09:53]
Highmac87 > Ca ninstalles rien, ca modifies des paramètres cest tout ! Linstalleur écrit des valeurs différentes dans certains fichiers de config, thats all.

>Timekeeper [29.11.2005, 10:33]
Ca changerait quoi avec ladsl 512K ?

>Roger [29.11.2005, 10:40]
"Broadband Tuner permet..."
Il ne permet rien, il change les réglages et cest tout! Pas le choix des valeurs. Jimagine que cest un truc qui aurait pu être intégré dans un 10.4.x sans tambours ni trompettes!

>Highmac87 [29.11.2005, 10:53]
Merci Jymini.

>Kzimir [29.11.2005, 11:00]
Bah je vais quand même me lessayer celui là )

>Piewhy [29.11.2005, 11:46]
je trouve ça beaucoup plus réactif...
par exemple jai une liste tres longue de liens RSS... avant ça prenanait une plombe pour que tout saffiche maiontneant ça va nickel!

>KrAsH [30.11.2005, 00:24]
ouais, pas convaincu que ça booste grand chose... mais après tout, si il le disent

Réactions que l'on peut retrouver ici avec le téléchargement possible. Le lien à nouveau :

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=118617


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Allez hop je me lance.  

J'ai un souci avec Noos. J'ai d'ailleurs plutôt l'impression que c'est Noos qui a un souci avec le reste du monde au vu des symptômes. Je suis en 10 M depuis moins d'une semaine, enfin en 10M sur le site de Noos. Partout ailleurs dans le monde, j'ai un débit relativement constant de 1,5Mb/s que ce soit en téléchargement FTP, HTTP, en test à la con sur 60M de consommateurs etc.

C'est super de télécharger à 900ko/s des drivers de modem sur le site de Noos mais c'est quand même un usage assez limité, non ? :mouais: 
Quelqu'un a déjà été confronté au problème ? Pour moi ça va être vite vu, je suis dans la période des 7 jours et surtout, surtout je suis excessivement impatient.


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2006)

ben comme mentionné plus haut toujours pas mal de pb. Oh des haut débits ailleurs que chez noos mais bcp trop de variations. J'annule mon contrat en septembre ou même plus tôt si c'est possible. Début avril je repasse à 4 Mo de toute façon.


_Et au fait Jean-Miche, je t'avais pas demandé de ne pas répondre à mes pb ? En plus, là tu sous-entend quoi ? que je suis un incapable ou de mauvaise foi ? C'est sympa merci  ._


----------



## Rockford (22 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant pas eu de réponses à mes gros problèmes dans les temps, la date où je pouvais encore résilier sans frais est passée !



Bonsoir,

Si tu n'arrive pas à regler ton problème, sache que tu peux résilier "pour faute" art intitulé "résiliation pour non fourniture de service" du contrat d'abonnement Noos (les problèmes que tu rencontre me parraissent correspondre aux conditions de l'article), résiliation qui est effective à la fin du mois d'envoi de ta lettre (AR bien sur) apres une lettre de mise en demeure (restée sans réponse 1mois) sans attendre une date anniversaire de ton abonnement. 

Ce que j'ai fait il y a 3 mois pour passer chez Free.

Je t'engage pour cela à garder tous les échanges de mail, rapports de technicien noos, etc..

Pour moi, noos n'a fait aucune difficulté.

Accessoirement n'oublie pas de faire opposition aux prélèvements, ca coute autour de 10 euros.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Rockford a dit:
			
		

> Accessoirement n'oublie pas de faire opposition aux prélèvements, ca coute autour de 10 euros.



Pas besoin de faire opposition, il s'agit d'une résiliation ça devrait être gratuit.


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Mars 2006)

Haarht a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop je me lance.
> J'ai un souci avec Noos. J'ai d'ailleurs plutôt l'impression que c'est Noos qui a un souci avec le reste du monde au vu des symptômes. Je suis en 10 M depuis moins d'une semaine, enfin en 10M sur le site de Noos. Partout ailleurs dans le monde, j'ai un débit relativement constant de 1,5Mb/s que ce soit en téléchargement FTP, HTTP, en test à la con sur 60M de consommateurs etc..



Sais tu que tu peux avoir 20 Méga avec Noos. C'est nouveau. Voilà le lien direct issu du site de Noos :

http://www.noos.fr/main2.php?offre=noosnet&page=20meg

D'autre part tous les sites ne permettent pas le haut débit.

J'ai sur ma machine une floppée de tests y compris celui de 60 Millions de consommateurs. Il y en a aucun qui donne le même résultat pour la bande passante. Et bien entendu il y en a qui sont chez Free. Tout ceci pour faire changer les gens de FAI. Free restant celui qui a le plus de plaintes de tous les FAI.


----------



## MarcMame (23 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Et bien entendu il y en a qui sont chez Free. Tout ceci pour faire changer les gens de FAI.


Tu es très content de Noos, d'accord, on sait.
Sais tu également que d'autres sont satisfait ailleurs que chez Noos et donc, effectivement aussi parfois chez Free mais également chez Alice, Neuf, Wanadoo, etc....
Crois tu vraiment que les gens qui [parfois] décrient Noos, le font sans aucune raison apparente ?
Crois tu vraiment qu'il existe une sorte de coalition généralisé contre Noos, juste pour le plaisir ?
Ne peux tu imaginer qu'il n'y ait un soupçon de réalité derrière tout ça ?



> Free restant celui qui a le plus de plaintes de tous les FAI.


Serait-il possible de donner des chiffres ainsi que des références lorsqu'on affirme de telles choses ?

N'oublions pas de comparer ce qui peut l'être : 
Free reçoit certainement plus de plaintes *en nombre* que Noos, mais il ne faut pas non plus oublier qu'il faut ramener cela au nombres d'abonnés : 
Noos : Au 30 septembre 2005, UPC-NOOS comptait 278 000 pour lInternet haut débit.
Free :  au 31 décembre 2005, Free revendique 1 595 000 d'abonnés ADSL.
Il faudrait donc que le nombre de plaintes adressé à Free soit près de 6 fois plus élevé que celui reçu par Noos pour pouvoir faire une comparaison qui tienne la route.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mars 2006)

Un forum pour ceux qui ont des problemes avec Noos : 
http://www.generationcable.net/ForumGC/viewforum.php?f=21


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Un forum pour ceux qui ont des problemes avec Noos :
> http://www.generationcable.net/ForumGC/viewforum.php?f=21


mais non, ils n'ont pas de blêmes avec noos, ils n'habitent pas au bon endroit. 3h sans internt ce matin !!!

Nan, nan nan, c'est pas noos, c'est le backbone triploutillé qui a planté. nan, nan nan, c'est pas noos.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> mais non, ils n'ont pas de blêmes avec noos, ils n'habitent pas au bon endroit. 3h sans internt ce matin !!!
> 
> Nan, nan nan, c'est pas noos, c'est le backbone triploutillé qui a planté. nan, nan nan, c'est pas noos.


En fait, c'est un probleme avec Free, qui bloque les clients Noos...


----------



## Rockford (23 Mars 2006)

Haarht a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de faire opposition, il s'agit d'une résiliation ça devrait être gratuit.



si tu ne fais opposition auprès de ta banque,tu risque que te sois prelevé des prelevements apres ta résiliation (de bonne foi, parceque il n'y aucune communication entre les services de noos -ou autre FAI d'ailleurs-ou de pure mauvaise foi) 
et alors pour récupérer 30 ou 60 euros, tu ne vas pas aller devant les tribunaux, donc si tu peux eviter ce genre de riques.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Sais tu que tu peux avoir 20 Méga avec Noos. C'est nouveau. Voilà le lien direct issu du site de Noos :
> 
> http://www.noos.fr/main2.php?offre=noosnet&page=20meg
> 
> ...



Pas que 60 M de conso, tous les autres tests me donnent le même débit, les téléchargements que je tente depuis le monde entier me donnent le même débit. Je suis admin' système et des tests de débit j'en ai à effectuer régulièrement depuis mon taf. Je sais donc sur quels sites tester, c'est pas un problème. Et je n'aurais d'ailleurs probablement pas testé aussi prestement mon débit si je n'avais ressenti la lenteur de la connexion rien qu'en surfant. Alors pour le 20 Méga si c'est pour télécharger  des drivers de modem ou un fichier de test sur le ftp de Noos à cette vitesse, et rester à 1,5 méga sur le reste du monde ça me fait une belle jambe.

Un technicien est intervenu chez moi hier après mon appel de mardi. Pour la réactivité je ne peux que féliciter Noos. Cependant il a juste pû constater ce que je me suis efforcé de faire comprendre à la hotline : le problème ne vient pas de ma ligne ni de mon iBook.

Rockford, je dis juste qu'il n'y a pas besoin de faire une opposition qui est effectivement payante. Il s'agit d'une annulation, il suffit d'envoyer à la banque la copie de la lettre de résiliation en leur demandant de  mettre fin à l'autorisation de prélèvement, et ça c'est gratuit pour le même résultat.


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu es très content de Noos, d'accord, on sait.
> Sais tu également que d'autres sont satisfait ailleurs que chez Noos et donc, effectivement aussi parfois chez Free mais également chez Alice, Neuf, Wanadoo, etc....



Wanadoo est de loin le 1er FAI avec 4 Millions d'abonnés. Et les gens en sont contents. Mais il a moins de réclamations que pour Free qui a la palme.
Voilà un lien le prouvant :

http://www.01net.com/article/272376.html



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Crois tu vraiment que les gens qui [parfois] décrient Noos, le font sans aucune raison apparente ? Crois tu vraiment qu'il existe une sorte de coalition généralisé contre Noos, juste pour le plaisir ? Ne peux tu imaginer qu'il n'y ait un soupçon de réalité derrière tout ça ?



J'étais bien le seul à mon inscription sur MacGe à défendre Noos contre vents et marées. J'étais client CyberCable à Paris pour la TV (20 chaînes analogiques) que je viens seulement de transformer en chaînes numériques. Pourquoi avoir également le net par le câble essentiellement parce que le câble a  une avance technologique par rapport à l'ADSL. Celle-ci  est dans sa capacité à fournir des débits de plusieurs centaines de Méga et dutiliser des bandes de fréquences dédiées à chaque service : télévision, Internet, téléphone.
Ainsi, le débit Internet de labonné reste stable et fluide, quand bien même dautres personnes du foyer, regardent la télévision numérique (même sur plusieurs téléviseurs), ou utilisent le téléphone fixe.




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas de comparer ce qui peut l'être :
> Free reçoit certainement plus de plaintes *en nombre* que Noos, mais il ne faut pas non plus oublier qu'il faut ramener cela au nombres d'abonnés :
> Noos : Au 30 septembre 2005, UPC-NOOS comptait 278 000 pour lInternet haut débit.
> Free :  au 31 décembre 2005, Free revendique 1 595 000 d'abonnés ADSL.
> Il faudrait donc que le nombre de plaintes adressé à Free soit près de 6 fois plus élevé que celui reçu par Noos pour pouvoir faire une comparaison qui tienne la route.



Aprés avoir annoncé sur MacGe que Noos avait une offre à 20 Méga, j'ai une autre 
nouvelle à annoncer c'est la création d'un seul cablo-opérateur français. Noos, UPC  (marque Chello) et Numéricable ne vont faire qu'une seule entité au second semestre 2006.
Voici le lien d'un article de 01net d'hier :

http://www.01net.com/editorial/3100...le-devient-l-unique-cablo-operateur-francais/

Fin 2005, il y avait 560 000 abonnés internet au câble et ce seront donc les clients de la nouvelle entité.

Je n'invente pas les chiffres. Voilà le lien de l'ARCEP où il est possible de les retrouver facilement dans observatoire des marchés :

http://www.art-telecom.fr/

Et ce ne sont pas les seuls clients puisque avec la TV analogique et numérique et le téléphone globalement Numéricable a 2 Millions d'abonnés fin 2005 . Noos et UPC 2 Millions également. Ce qui fait un grand total de 4 Millions d'abonnés.

Numéricable a parlé d'une offre à 100 Méga en fin d'année, Noos d'offre de TV HD et également de VOD. Ce devrait être ce que nous proposera la nouvelle société.
Voilà un lien sur la VOD :

http://www.01net.com/article/301453.html


----------



## MarcMame (24 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Wanadoo est de loin le 1er FAI avec 4 Millions d'abonnés. Et les gens en sont contents. Mais il a moins de réclamations que pour Free qui a la palme.


1/ Il n'y a ici pas de question, alors pourquoi une réponse ?
2/ De plus tu ne fais que repeter ce que je dis, c'est à dire qu'il y a toujours des gens satisfait de leur FAI partout, Noos, Wanadoo et Free compris.




> J'étais bien le seul à mon inscription sur MacGe à défendre Noos contre vents et marées. J'étais client CyberCable à Paris pour la TV (20 chaînes analogiques) que je viens seulement de transformer en chaînes numériques.


Comme d'habitude, tu ne réponds pas à la question posée.




> Pourquoi avoir également le net par le câble essentiellement parce que le câble a  une avance technologique par rapport à l'ADSL. Celle-ci  est dans sa capacité à fournir des débits de plusieurs centaines de Méga


Pour la majorité d'entres nous et moi en particulier, tu nous excuseras d'investir dans des technologies disponibles *tout de suite* plutot que dans des effets d'annonces qui n'ont aucun début de réalité dans la pratique. 
Quand Noos aura effectivement un abonnement à 100Mega à son catalogue on pourra éventuellement en reparler, en attendant je me permet de rappeler que Free fait également des essais à.... 174Mega !






> Ainsi, le débit Internet de l&#8217;abonné reste stable et fluide


Chez toi essentiellement...
Est ce que tu pourrais arreter d'insulter les autres abonnés de chez Noos qui ont le malheur d'avoir des problèmes de débit / stabilité en leur rejetant systématiquement la résponsabilité sur leur incompétence ?
Merci pour eux.



> ou utilisent le téléphone fixe.


Tout les abonnés ADSL ne sont pas dégroupés (la plus grande majorité d'ailleurs) et disposent donc d'une ligne fixe FT totalement fonctionnelle qui n'influe en rien sur le débit ADSL, tout comme chez Noos....  




> Aprés avoir annoncé sur MacGe que Noos avait une offre à 20 Méga


Et après avoir annoncé les 30Mega il y a plus de 1 an...  




> Fin 2005, il y avait 560 000 abonnés internet au câble et ce seront donc les clients de la nouvelle entité.
> Je n'invente pas les chiffres.


Je sais, tu n'inventes jamais rien, mais tu ne reflechis pas non plus.
Le chiffre que tu donnes concerne la *totalité* des abonnés internet par le cable, *tout opérateurs confondus*.
Ca ne remet absolument pas en question le chiffre de Noos que j'ai donné : 278 000.

Apparement, tu ressentais le besoin de grossir ce chiffre, mais bien mal t'en a pris car ce nouveau chiffre peut être comparé à la somme globale des abonnés ADSL tout opérateurs confondus : *9 millions* d'abonnés Ca calme tout de suite.
Numéricable et UPC peuvent toujours fusionner s'ils le veulent, ils ne pesent pas bien lourd dans le paysage internet Français.
Je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert toute cette bataille de chiffres mais puisque tu insistes....  




> Et ce ne sont pas les seuls clients puisque avec la TV analogique et numérique et le téléphone globalement Numéricable a 2 Millions d'abonnés fin 2005 . Noos et UPC 2 Millions également. Ce qui fait un grand total de 4 Millions d'abonnés.


Et là, mon ami, tu touche un point extremement sensible dont tu devrais éviter de trop parler, car bien des clients au cable (TV) sont des abonnés forcés de payer pour un service antenne qui est censé être gratuit dans les immeubles où l'antenne collective à été supprimée.
Ce qui permet au passage à Noos de pouvoir gonfler ses chiffres artificiellement.
Une action en justice est en cours à ce sujet....





> Numéricable a parlé d'une offre à 100 Méga en fin d'année, Noos d'offre de TV HD et également de VOD. Ce devrait être ce que nous proposera la nouvelle société.


Ca parle, ça parle, ça parle beaucoup et on ne voit pas grand chose... Je te rappele l'offre à 30Mega qui devait être dispo courant 2005....
Quant à la HD : tous les acteurs du marché prévoit d'y passer, ça n'a rien d'une exclusivité de chez Noos.
Pour finir, la VOD : très mauvais exemple puisque Free le propose déjà.... (_déjà_, ça veut dire _tout de suite_, _maintenant_ et pas _plus tard._...)

Pour finir, comme d'habitude, je n'ai rien contre Noos, j'ai été un fidèle abonné durant 6 ans. 
Le fait est qu'ils sont largués technologiquement face à leur compétiteur ADSL.
Il n'y a que des gens comme toi pour s'abonner sur des promesses. Je reviendrais chez Noos (avec grand plaisir, c'est promis) le jour où ils auront rattrapé leur retard et qu'ils auront quelque chose *de plus* à proposer pour justifier leurs tarifs élevés. En attendant, je suis ailleurs et je n'ai pas trop à m'en plaindre.

Il va falloir trouver mieux...


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 2/ De plus tu ne fais que repeter ce que je dis, c'est à dire qu'il y a toujours des gens satisfait de leur FAI partout, Noos, Wanadoo et Free compris.



Il existe une association qui défend les utilsateurs Free. Il y en a beaucoup de mécontents. Voilà le lien de Freeks :

http://www.freeks.org/portailv2/




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pour la majorité d'entres nous et moi en particulier, tu nous excuseras d'investir dans des technologies disponibles *tout de suite* plutot que dans des effets d'annonces qui n'ont aucun début de réalité dans la pratique.
> Quand Noos aura effectivement un abonnement à 100Mega à son catalogue on pourra éventuellement en reparler, en attendant je me permet de rappeler que Free fait également des essais à.... 174Mega !



Les 20 Méga sont disponibles immédiatement chez Noos. Noos a fait déjà des essais à 100 Méga.
Voilà un lien à ce sujet :

http://www.01net.com/article/292912.html

J'avais vu que Free avait fait des essais à 174 Méga. Mais les débits là sont pour la TV, le téléphone et internet. Alors que les essais de Noos et de Numéricable sont pour internet seulement.

C'est dans l'article d'ailleurs :
"Cela faisait quelque temps que la course aux débits était au point mort. Les câblo-opérateurs s'apprêtent à la relancer. Alors que les FAI de l'ADSL fournissent jusqu'à 20 Mbit/s à leurs abonnés, Numéricable a parlé jeudi 20 octobre, à l'occasion de l'annonce du lancement de son service de téléphonie illimitée, de débit de 100 Mbit/s."

Quant à ton lien sur les 174 Méga, il y a également en dessous les commentaires des utilisateurs de Free. C'est croustillant. Un extrait :

 "commentaire posté le 25 novembre 2005, par Buster Bluth

 Ca a un gout amer les effets dannonce ! En attendant jai toujours des freezes sur ma télé et de lécho sur mon téléphone mais ca ils sen battent laile ! Peut etre que cette nouvelle technologie permettra de fixer les problèmes. Mais en attendant cest toujours kpote pour Mr Free et vaseline pour le freenaute. "

"commentaire posté le 25 novembre 2005, par  Burn

 Effet dannonce la specialité de Free ! Ferait mieux de commencer a nous fournir un minimun de qualité de service ! Deja que l adslv2+ c est tout sauf stable .. C est toujours la course au nombre dabonnés au detriment de la qualité !
Je connais pas mal dabonnés Free, et tous a un moment ou a un autre on eu des emmerdes avec ce fai de m***** Pour certains ça dure depuis tres longtemp. C est dingue ! smiley "




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Chez toi essentiellement... Est ce que tu pourrais arreter d'insulter les autres abonnés de chez Noos qui ont le malheur d'avoir des problèmes de débit / stabilité en leur rejetant systématiquement la résponsabilité sur leur incompétence ? Merci pour eux.



Il y des messages sur MacGe qui sont là pour faire changer de FAI les abonnés d'autres FAI. Je n'ai jamais eu de probléme de débit ni de problème de stabilité chez Noos. Et ce depuis 6 ans. 



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tout les abonnés ADSL ne sont pas dégroupés (la plus grande majorité d'ailleurs) et disposent donc d'une ligne fixe FT totalement fonctionnelle qui n'influe en rien sur le débit ADSL, tout comme chez Noos....



Tu n'as pas compris ce que j'ai écrit. Voilà à nouveau ce que je disais sur la technologie du câble :

"Celle-ci est dans sa capacité à fournir des débits de plusieurs centaines de Méga et dutiliser des bandes de fréquences dédiées à chaque service : télévision, Internet, téléphone.
Ainsi, le débit Internet de labonné reste stable et fluide, quand bien même dautres personnes du foyer, regardent la télévision numérique (même sur plusieurs téléviseurs), ou utilisent le téléphone fixe."

L'utilisation du téléphone fixe est là fourni par Noos, comme l'est le net et la TV.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Et après avoir annoncé les 30Mega il y a plus de 1 an...



Noos c'est vrai avait annoncé 30 Méga. Mais l'ADSL ne propose que du 20 Méga en ce moment. C'est du marketing. D'où cette nouvelle offre de Noos à 20 Méga. 



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Le chiffre que tu donnes concerne la *totalité* des abonnés internet par le cable, *tout opérateurs confondus*.
> Ca ne remet absolument pas en question le chiffre de Noos que j'ai donné : 278 000. Apparement, tu ressentais le besoin de grossir ce chiffre, mais bien mal t'en a pris car ce nouveau chiffre peut être comparé à la somme globale des abonnés ADSL tout opérateurs confondus : *9 millions* d'abonnés Ca calme tout de suite. Numéricable et UPC peuvent toujours fusionner s'ils le veulent, ils ne pesent pas bien lourd dans le paysage internet Français.



Pour l'instant en France il y a 2 cabloopérateurs Noos et UPC (Chello) qui font partie du même groupe, et Numéricable. Il n'y aura plus qu'un seul cabloopérateur  qui fin décembre avait 560 000 abonnés à internet et 4 Millions de clients pour la TV, le téléphone et le net.

Il y a beaucoup de mécontents de l'ADSL comme le prouvent le site de Freeks ou les commentaires d'utilisateurs de Free. Je pense que le nombre d'utisateurs du câble pour le net va augmenter à terme. 




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la HD : tous les acteurs du marché prévoit d'y passer, ça n'a rien d'une exclusivité de chez Noos.
> Pour finir, la VOD : très mauvais exemple puisque Free le propose déjà.... (_déjà_, ça veut dire _tout de suite_, _maintenant_ et pas _plus tard._...)



Noos et les autres cabloopérateurs (Chello et Numéricable) permettent de recevoir les images et le son de la TV, le net et le téléphone dans des conditions de réception idéales. La HD et la VOD le seront également. 



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir, comme d'habitude, je n'ai rien contre Noos, j'ai été un fidèle abonné durant 6 ans.
> Le fait est qu'ils sont largués technologiquement face à leur compétiteur ADSL.
> Il n'y a que es gens comme toi pour s'abonner sur des promesses. Je reviendrais chez Noos (avec grand plaisir, c'est promis) le jour où ils auront rattrapé leur retard et qu'ils auront quelque chose *de plus* à proposer pour justifier leurs tarifs élevés. En attendant, je suis ailleurs et je n'ai pas trop à m'en plaindre.



Il n'y a pas de technologie dépassée pour le câble au contraire.
Si les prix sont plus élevés c'est parce que la qualité est là.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2006)

Et après ça tu prétends ne pas être payé ? 


Faudrait que tu sortes le nombre de mécontent par mille abonnés chez Free et Noos, Jean-Miche.


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2006)

Bon et après tout ça, on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi notre ami a de telles difficultés à obtenir un débit normal...

Par contre on aura compris que Jean-Miche ne bosse plus dans la branche VirtualPC de Microsoft, mais est passé commercial chez Noos. (euh... c'est une promotion ça?)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

il est victime d'un envoutement ou comme déjà dit il habite sur une planète inconnue. Il a face à lui X personnes qui parlent de blêmes divers et variés.

non seulement il ne répond jamais aux questions posées (merci Marcmame) mais il récite sa litanie pro NOOS.

T'es gentil, mais ce qu'on cherche c'est des solutions pas de la propagande. Ca me gonfle déja assez d'être obligé d'utiliser leur modem en ayant déposé une caution.???

Quant au non support de matériel tiers, c'est à proprement parlé scandaleux. Ca s'appelle de la vente forcée. Ils ont déja été condamné pour ça il y a quelques années pour leur offre télé.

Lequel support est largement surtaxé quand on les appelle.

Ca, ce sont des faits, ni promesses, ni anticipation.


Si au moins tu avouais que tu étais payé, je te pardonnerai (faut bien manger), mais essayes au moins d'aider et de répondre aux questions posées.

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2006)

La pub est prohibée sur le forum au cas ou.


----------



## fpoil (25 Mars 2006)

et puis la fusion de tous les cablopérateurs français en une seule entité je ne suis pas sûr que cela soit tout bon pour le client final, et Liberty a fait une très belle opération financière sur ce coup là avec la vente de noos-upc (revente au double du prix en 1 peu plus d'un an)


----------



## Toyz (25 Mars 2006)

Salut les gars, je ne fais que passer..

J'ai suivi ce fil avec intêret bien que je ne sois pas raccordé au cable, je voudrais juste vous dire que les Trolls en puissance comme le Jean-Miche n'existent que par l'intêret qu'on leur porte, je suis habitué à ce genre d'individu étant admin sur un autre site.

Silence et mépris sont la solution, considérez cet intervenant comme un simple bug, chiant, mais qui disparaitra à moyen terme dès que vous ne lui prêterez plus aucune attention.

Amicalement...


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Mars 2006)

Puisque Messieurs vous m'accusez de choses inexactes , je vais vous répondre chronologiquement.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et après ça tu prétends ne pas être payé ?
> Faudrait que tu sortes le nombre de mécontent par mille abonnés chez Free et Noos, Jean-Miche.



Je ne suis pas payé. Je ne fais que défendre Noos mon FAI, ce que j'ai toujours fait depuis que je me suis inscrit. Pourquoi changer puisque j'ai la TV et le net par Noos et que tout marche parfaitement. Un exemple : ma fille a la TV distribuée par son immeuble par Noos mais aussi un abonnement personnel pour le net. Elle entend toujours" tu devrais changer pour l'ADSL tu es si proche du central téléphonique"... Je lui donne régulièrement des nouvelles des autres FAI, des déboires des clients Free, de ceux d'AOL à un certain moment, ...., des problèmes de mon père sans connexion pendant 4 jours avec l'ADSL... . Ce qui l'a fait rester chez Noos, c'est l'abonnement d'une ses bonnes copines à Alice, la hot line gratuite.....etc. 
Rien ne marchait du tout.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La pub est prohibée sur le forum au cas ou.



Je sais bien que la pub est interdite. Je ne fais que de l'information en donnant comme information qu'il y a une connexion  à 20 Méga chez Noos et qu'il n'y aura plus qu'un cablo-opérateur en France à terme, et en expliquant pourquoi la technologie du câble me permet d'être content.



			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Bon et après tout ça, on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi notre ami a de telles difficultés à obtenir un débit normal... Par contre on aura compris que Jean-Miche ne bosse plus dans la branche VirtualPC de Microsoft, mais est passé commercial chez Noos. (euh... c'est une promotion ça?)



J'ai un débit normal parce que j'ai un modem-routeur fourni par Noos. Il y a des gens qui ont des routeurs X, Y, Z en plus du modem fourni par Noos. Il y a la configuration du routeur à faire, les réglages du firewall, ....
Tout celà est fait par le technicien de Noos qui vient faire l'installation pour le modem-routeur WiFi fourni par Noos et qui est un Thomson.

J'essaie de faire avec Noos le travail que je fais avec Virtual PC dont Balooners un modérateur en dit le plus grand bien. 
"Non mais on a Jean-Miche Pour ça
Qui soit dit en passant fait un très bon boulot sur les sujets de Virtual PC"

avec le lien direct pour le prouver :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3209666&postcount=56



			
				fpoil a dit:
			
		

> et puis la fusion de tous les cablopérateurs français en une seule entité je ne suis pas sûr que cela soit tout bon pour le client final, et Liberty a fait une très belle opération financière sur ce coup là avec la vente de noos-upc (revente au double du prix en 1 peu plus d'un an)



L'opération financière est intéressante pour Liberty, mais avoir un seul cablo-opérateur a des avantages notables. Avoir un réseau unifié ne peut que bénéficier aux clients que nous sommes et ceux qui le deviendront.



			
				Toyz a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gars, je ne fais que passer..
> J'ai suivi ce fil avec intêret bien que je ne sois pas raccordé au cable, je voudrais juste vous dire que les Trolls en puissance comme le Jean-Miche n'existent que par l'intêret qu'on leur porte, je suis habitué à ce genre d'individu étant admin sur un autre site.
> Silence et mépris sont la solution, considérez cet intervenant comme un simple bug, chiant, mais qui disparaitra à moyen terme dès que vous ne lui prêterez plus aucune attention. Amicalement...



Tu es on ne peut plus récent chez MacGe. Si un modérateur dit du bien de moi pour les sujets Virtual PC, je ne pense que" je sois un simple bug, chiant, mais qui disparaitra à moyen terme" quelque soit le sujet.
J'espére que mes explications techniques te verront te raccorder au câble.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

Tu es donc payé (sinon tu passerais pas un temps considérable sur tous les forum a vanter noos en répétant que chez les autres y a des problèmes et pas chez Noos).

Tu sors le nombre de mécontents par mille abonnés chez Noos et les autres ou tu te tais ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu es donc payé (sinon tu passerais pas un temps considérable sur tous les forum a vanter noos en répétant que chez les autres y a des problèmes et pas chez Noos).



Je n'interviens désormais que sur MacGe et te redis à nouveau que je ne suis pas payé.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu sors le nombre de mécontents par mille abonnés chez Noos et les autres ou tu te tais ?



Il y a eu effectivement des mécontents de Noos. Ceux qui avaient installé des serveurs alors que c'était formellement interdit comme çà l'est encore. Et qui ont été obligés de payer la bande passante utilisée.

Il y a peut être des mécontents maintenant.  En tout cas, à mon niveau, je fais partie des contents.
En tout cas, pour cet intervenant :


			
				Haarht a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour le 20 Méga, si c'est pour télécharger  des drivers de modem .


il n' y a aucun driver à télécharger puisque le modem est installé par le technicien de Noos. Et qu'il n'y a pas de dérogation à cette régle.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

Je viens de lire le post le plus surréaliste de ma vie  limite portfolio


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche:
Je n'ai pour ma part jamais installé de serveur sur ma machine.
Tu ne veux pas vraiment rien entendre qui pourrait nuire à l'image de ton cher FAI. Et tu ne sais décidément pas lire et comprendre le français dans les fils de discussions le concernant, contrairement à ta capacité à pouvoir rendre service ailleurs (VPC & Co, à ce qu'on m'a dit).

C'est bien dommage.


_SM: je suis bien d'accord _


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Le coup des serveurs, il le répète depuis ses posts sur macbidouille en 2004 (et ou s'est fait ramasser). La belle excuse, ceux qui ont des problèmes ont des serveurs. Si ça c'est pas de la *pub* (car c'est une fausse info)...


----------



## MarcMame (27 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il existe une association qui défend les utilsateurs Free. Il y en a beaucoup de mécontents. Voilà le lien de Freeks :
> 
> http://www.freeks.org/portailv2/


Tu te trompes, il n'y a pas qu'une seule association qui défend les utilisateurs de Free, il y'en a plusieurs mêmes. 
L'ADUF par exemple.

Mais pourquoi ne parles tu *jamais* de l'existence des associations qui se battent pour les abonnés de NOOS ?
A commencer par LUCCAS. Mais aussi, Chello-info et l'ACCUF qui vient d'être créée.





> Les 20 Méga sont disponibles immédiatement chez Noos.


1/ Pas partout. Seul 15% du réseau est pour l'instant elligible à cette offre. (Ile-de-France, région Lyonnaise, Le Havre, Limoges, Roannes)
2/ Cela fait plus d'un an que les FAI ADSL proposent ses offres, même si tout le monde ne peut techniquement en profiter.
3/ Je répete ce que j'ai dit : NOOS est largué dans ses offres. _Etre largué_, cela signifie, en français : être en *retard*, à la *traine*, *derrière* tout le monde, bref, pas devant !
C'est une très bonne chose que NOOS fasse cette offre, mais ils gagneraient perdraient bien plus moins d'abonnés si ils pouvaient offrir aujourd'hui des offres supérieures à l'ADSL.
Tu peux retourner le problème dans tous les sens : *CE N'EST PAS LE CAS ACTUELLEMENT*, sauf dans des cas très particuliers, minoritaires.





> J'avais vu que Free avait fait des essais à 174 Méga. Mais les débits là sont pour la TV, le téléphone et internet. Alors que les essais de Noos et de Numéricable sont pour internet seulement.


Des essais restent des essais, qu'ils soient fait par Free, NOOS ou Danone on s'en fout un peu. Ce qui est important, c'est ce qu'on obtient immédiatement pour ce qu'on paye sur le champ. Les effets d'annonces ne sont pas fait pour nous mais pour les actionnaires et les investisseurs. Leur metier est de prendre des risques (financiers), ce n'est pas le mien.




> Quant à ton lien sur les 174 Méga, il y a également en dessous les commentaires des utilisateurs de Free. C'est croustillant.


C'est ridicule. D'abord parce que personne, à par toi, ne prétend qu'il puisse exister un FAI parfait, ensuite parce que pour chaque commentaire que tu donnes, on peut en citer autant qui concerne ton dealer préféré. Pardonne moi de ne pas m'engouffrer dans ce petit jeu idiot.





			
				MarcMAME a dit:
			
		

> Chez toi essentiellement... Est ce que tu pourrais arreter d'insulter les autres abonnés de chez Noos qui ont le malheur d'avoir des problèmes de débit / stabilité en leur rejetant systématiquement la résponsabilité sur leur incompétence ? Merci pour eux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce qui est spécialement odieux dans ta réponse, c'est que tu laisses sous entendre qu'il n'y a pas de problème qui soit *du fait* de NOOS, jamais. 
Lorsque problème il y a, tu nous réponds que : 
- Soit ces personnes sont des vilains menteurs et ne cherchent uniquement qu'à nuire à NOOS, sans qu'ils aient réellement de problèmes avérés.
- Soit ces personnes font une utilisation illégale du réseau (P2P, serveur, etc...) et sont donc à l'origine des problèmes dont NOOS ne peut être tenu responsable et devraient donc être content de ne pas être poursuivis par NOOS.
- Soit ces personnes n'utilisent pas le matériel préconisé (estampillé par NOOS, une borne Airport par ex) et ne doivent donc s'en prendre qu'à eux mêmes, le matériel vendu par NOOS devant résoudre instantanément tous leur problème.

Bref, NOOS c'est parfait, le vrai problème, ce sont les utilisateurs qui font n'importe quoi... 
J'ai bien compris ?





> Tu n'as pas compris ce que j'ai écrit.
> L'utilisation du téléphone fixe est là fourni par Noos, comme l'est le net et la TV.


J'ai très bien compris ce que tu as dit. Mais si je parle d'une ligne FT, c'est parce que la majoritée des utilisateurs de l'ADSL la possède encore, tout comme les abonnés de NOOS et tu sais pourquoi ? 
Hé bien parce que la téléphonie chez NOOS, ce n'est que pour une infime partie des abonnés. Même dans Paris, tous les abonnés ne sont pas elligibles. Bien sûr, ça va changer, du moins on l'espere, mais comme toujours, ce qui n'existe pas n'a que peu d'interet.
De toute façon, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit et tu n'as évidemment pas répondu à mon propos qui était le suivant : Une ligne de tel FT n'influe en rien sur le débit Internet.




> Noos c'est vrai avait annoncé 30 Méga. Mais l'ADSL ne propose que du 20 Méga en ce moment. C'est du marketing. D'où cette nouvelle offre de Noos à 20 Méga.


Et la tournure de ta phrase, ce n'est pas du marketing de bas étages ça ?  _Noos--->30Mega   ADSL--->que 20Mega_. Si on lit un peu trop vite, on peut se laisser prendre à ton piège. 
Bref, tu nous expliques que NOOS propose finalement du 20Mega _pour faire comme les autres_, mais qu'en fait ça sert à rien, ce n'est que du marketing ? C'est bien ça ?




> Pour l'instant en France il y a 2 cabloopérateurs Noos et UPC (Chello) qui font partie du même groupe, et Numéricable. Il n'y aura plus qu'un seul cabloopérateur  qui fin décembre avait 560 000 abonnés à internet et 4 Millions de clients pour la TV, le téléphone et le net.


Pourquoi repeter la même chose que dans ton précédent message ? Me prendrais tu pour un demeuré à qui il faut repeter plusieurs fois les mêmes choses pour que je les comprenne ?
Fusion ou pas, les chiffres restent strictement les mêmes qu'avant, ce n'est qu'une simple addition. Il n'y aura pas plus d'abonnés après la fusion qu'avant et on est extremement loin des 9 millions d'abonnés à l'ADSL.


Moi aussi je vais te repeter quelque chose...
Jean-Miche, pourquoi ne pas avoir répondu à ce propos ? : 


			
				MarcMAME a dit:
			
		

> bien des clients au cable (TV) sont des abonnés forcés de payer pour un service antenne qui est censé être gratuit dans les immeubles où l'antenne collective à été supprimée.
> Ce qui permet au passage à Noos de pouvoir gonfler ses chiffres artificiellement.
> Une action en justice est en cours à ce sujet....


Sans doute trouves tu ça normal...





> Il y a beaucoup de mécontents de l'ADSL comme le prouvent le site de Freeks ou les commentaires d'utilisateurs de Free. Je pense que le nombre d'utisateurs du câble pour le net va augmenter à terme.


Tu veux dire que tu penses que le nombre d'abonné au cable va augmenter grâce au nombre de mécontents chez Free ? C'est à mourir de rire....

Puisque tu te mets à _penser_, profitons-en et réponds donc à cette question : Sais tu pourquoi le nombre d'abonné au cable est en stagnation, voire diminution au lieu d'augmentation ? Une petite analyse de ta part pourrait sans doute nous éclairer sur ce mystère... 





> Noos et les autres cabloopérateurs (Chello et Numéricable) permettent de recevoir les images et le son de la TV, le net et le téléphone dans des conditions de réception idéales.


*Est ce que quelqu'un, parmis les lecteurs du forum n'a pas encore compris celà ?*
C'est bon Jean-Miche, je crois que tout le monde à compris, tu peux passer à autre chose. 




> La HD et la VOD le seront également.


Pendant qu'on te parle du présent, tu nous réponds invariablement par des promesses.




> Il n'y a pas de technologie dépassée pour le câble au contraire.
> Si les prix sont plus élevés c'est parce que la qualité est là.


Ce sont les offres actuelles du Cable qui sont dépassées.
Et ce n'est pas une spécificité française. Toi qui aime à dire que les USA utilisent majoritairement le cable, ils suffit de se rendre sur un de leur site pour se rendre compte qu'ils ont du mal à offrir des débits décents à des prix raisonnables. Rarement plus de 6Mega pour un tarif à faire palir son banquier.



> Si les prix sont plus élevés c'est parce que la qualité est là.


Là... là ? Chez toi tu veux dire ? Si la qualité est chez toi, pourrais tu en rendre un peu à ceux qui souffrent de n'avoir que les prix élevés sans la qualité ?  Merci pour eux...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Toyz a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gars, je ne fais que passer..
> 
> J'ai suivi ce fil avec intêret bien que je ne sois pas raccordé au cable, je voudrais juste vous dire que les Trolls en puissance comme le Jean-Miche n'existent que par l'intêret qu'on leur porte, je suis habitué à ce genre d'individu étant admin sur un autre site.
> 
> ...


Tu vois un troll de compèt comme Jean-Miche, ça s'entretient, y en a plus beaucoup, c'est de l'écologie   

Et surtout il dépense un temps fou pour rien


----------



## MarcMame (27 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais que défendre Noos mon FAI, ce que j'ai toujours fait depuis que je me suis inscrit. Pourquoi changer puisque j'ai la TV et le net par Noos et que tout marche parfaitement.


Mais enfin, personne ne te demande de changer de FAI, tout ce qu'on cherche, c'est à aider les gens qui ont des problèmes, quelque soit le FAI. Puisque tu es chez NOOS, aide le, mais aide le vraiment ! Pas en sortant une plaquette de commercial vantant les mérites de ton dealer. 
Soit tu as une solution à son problème et tu la donnes, soit tu t'abstiens. C'est si compliqué à comprendre ?





> Un exemple : ma fille a la TV distribuée par son immeuble par Noos mais aussi un abonnement personnel pour le net. Elle entend toujours" tu devrais changer pour l'ADSL tu es si proche du central téléphonique"... Je lui donne régulièrement des nouvelles des autres FAI, des déboires des clients Free, de ceux d'AOL à un certain moment, ...., des problèmes de mon père sans connexion pendant 4 jours avec l'ADSL... . Ce qui l'a fait rester chez Noos, c'est l'abonnement d'une ses bonnes copines à Alice, la hot line gratuite.....etc.
> Rien ne marchait du tout.


C'est ça que tu appeles _défendre_ ton FAI ???
Moi personnellement,  j'appele ça _casser du bois_ sur les autres.
Je ne suis pas contre, note bien, toutes les dérives et problèmes méritent d'être signalées mais il faut appeler un chat : un chat !





> J'espére que mes explications techniques te verront te raccorder au câble.


Si NOOS ne te paye pas, il faut vraiment que tu leur demandes un peu d'argent... C'est du gachis sinon.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois un troll de compèt comme Jean-Miche, ça s'entretient, y en a plus beaucoup, c'est de l'écologie
> 
> Et surtout il dépense un temps fou pour rien




compet, compet, le carburant est avarié alors. Ou alors le gicleur est bouché, l'avance pas le truc:love: ferait même un peu de surplace là, non?

ou nalors c'est les freins à disque qui sont rayés?


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Mars 2006)

/me sort les pop-corns et savoure le spectacle


----------



## MarcMame (27 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> il n' y a aucun driver à télécharger puisque le modem est installé par le technicien de Noos. Et qu'il n'y a pas de dérogation à cette régle.


Pas de driver à télécharger ? Pas de dérogation ?
Bon, d'accord.... Mais alors ? A quoi sert donc cette page ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pas de driver à télécharger ? Pas de dérogation ?
> Bon, d'accord.... Mais alors ? A quoi sert donc cette page ?



A rien, c'est pour les techniciens de noos exclusivement.  Ce qui est embêtant, c'est qu'ils se rendent compte qu'ils en ont besoin quand ils sont chez toi! faut aller demander au voisin qui est sur free l'autorisation de télécharger le driver.

J'ai bon là?


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu te trompes, il n'y a pas qu'une seule association qui défend les utilisateurs de Free, il y'en a plusieurs mêmes.
> L'ADUF par exemple.
> 
> Mais pourquoi ne parles tu *jamais* de l'existence des associations qui se battent pour les abonnés de NOOS ?
> A commencer par LUCCAS. Mais aussi, Chello-info et l'ACCUF qui vient d'être créée.



Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait 2 autres associations de défense des utilisateurs de Free. 
Par contre je connaissai l'existence de Luccas qui a été fondée parce que les débits promis n'étaient pas au rendez-vous. Tout ceci parce que des utilisateurs avaient installé des serveurs, d'où par conséquence des débits plus faibles.





			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Pas partout. Seul 15% du réseau est pour l'instant elligible à cette offre. (Ile-de-France, région Lyonnaise, Le Havre, Limoges,Roannes)



Voilà tiré du site de Noos un lien avec une carte de France. Il y a le détail pour la TV, le net et le téléphone :

http://www.noos.fr/corporate/



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 3/ Je répete ce que j'ai dit : NOOS est largué dans ses offres. _Etre largué_, cela signifie, en français : être en *retard*, à la *traine*, *derrière* tout le monde, bref, pas devant !
> C'est une très bonne chose que NOOS fasse cette offre, mais ils gagneraient perdraient bien plus moins d'abonnés si ils pouvaient offrir aujourd'hui des offres supérieures à l'ADSL.
> Tu peux retourner le problème dans tous les sens : *CE N'EST PAS LE CAS ACTUELLEMENT*, sauf dans des cas très particuliers, minoritaires.



Pourquoi proposer plus de débit. 20 Méga pour le net c'est déjà très bien et c'est ce que propose l'ADSL. Avec la TV et le téléphone, et ce dans d'excellentes conditions de réception.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est spécialement odieux dans ta réponse, c'est que tu laisses sous entendre qu'il n'y a pas de problème qui soit *du fait* de NOOS, jamais.
> Lorsque problème il y a, tu nous réponds que :
> - Soit ces personnes sont des vilains menteurs et ne cherchent uniquement qu'à nuire à NOOS, sans qu'ils aient réellement de problèmes avérés.
> - Soit ces personnes font une utilisation illégale du réseau (P2P, serveur, etc...) et sont donc à l'origine des problèmes dont NOOS ne peut être tenu responsable et devraient donc être content de ne pas être poursuivis par NOOS.
> - Soit ces personnes n'utilisent pas le matériel préconisé (estampillé par NOOS, une borne Airport par ex) et ne doivent donc s'en prendre qu'à eux mêmes, le matériel vendu par NOOS devant résoudre instantanément tous leur problème.



J'ai appelé la hotline de Noos il y a peu et la première chose que l'on m'a demandé est "avez-vous un P2P en route ?"
Pour le matériel Noos, il y a avec cette nouvelle offre à 20 Méga une nouveauté sur le site. Dans cette page, il faut cliquer tout en bas à conditions de l'offre. Un pop up s'ouvre sur la gauche avec le détail de toutes les offres Noos. Il faut aller jusqu'à Noos Net et à la fin du tableau il y a des renvois et notamment un ***
pour les pré-requis technique pour NOOS NET 20 Méga. Il faut cliquer dedans. Un pop up s'ouvre sur la gauche également
Et là surprise on trouve les seuls modems et modems-routeurs fournis par Noos pour ces 20 Méga mais également la configuration pour Aiport : 
"Information : La borne d'accès AirPort Station est un point d'accès sans fil. Elle intègre un modem 56 Kbps et un port Ethernet 10 Base/T. Airport Base Station n'est donc pas compatible à l'offre 20 Mo.

Pour tous les autres modèles : Airport Express, Aiport Extreme ou Airport Base Station (Dual Ethernet), elles fonctionnent toutes en 100 Base/T, l'offre 20 Mo est donc compatible."
Il n'a jamais rien eu sur Aiport sur le site de Noos avant. Le lien :

http://www.noos.fr/main2.php?offre=noosnet&page=20meg



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien parce que la téléphonie chez NOOS, ce n'est que pour une infime partie des abonnés. Même dans Paris, tous les abonnés ne sont pas elligibles. Bien sûr, ça va changer, du moins on l'espere, mais comme toujours, ce qui n'existe pas n'a que peu d'interet.


 
Le mieux pour savoir si on est éligible pour le téléphone est de contacter Noos. Il y a eu de très gros travaux de réaliser pour le réseau.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Bref, tu nous expliques que NOOS propose finalement du 20Mega _pour faire comme les autres_, mais qu'en fait ça sert à rien, ce n'est que du marketing ? C'est bien ça ?



Pourquoi proposer des débits supérieurs si les concurrents ne les proposent pas.




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi repeter la même chose que dans ton précédent message ? Me prendrais tu pour un demeuré à qui il faut repeter plusieurs fois les mêmes choses pour que je les comprenne ?
> Fusion ou pas, les chiffres restent strictement les mêmes qu'avant, ce n'est qu'une simple addition. Il n'y aura pas plus d'abonnés après la fusion qu'avant et on est extremement loin des 9 millions d'abonnés à l'ADSL.



Face aux 9 millions d'abonnés ADSL, il est bon de rappeller les 4 Millions d'abonnés au câble. Abonnés qui sont fidèles à leur fournisseur généralement.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu penses que le nombre d'abonné au cable va augmenter grâce au nombre de mécontents chez Free ? C'est à mourir de rire....



Le câble est plus cher mais je n'ai pas celà :

 "commentaire posté le 25 novembre 2005, par Buster Bluth

Ca a un gout amer les effets dannonce ! En attendant jai toujours des freezes sur ma télé et de lécho sur mon téléphone mais ca ils sen battent laile ! Peut etre que cette nouvelle technologie permettra de fixer les problèmes. Mais en attendant cest toujours kpote pour Mr Free et vaseline pour le freenaute. "

Exraits de ton lien sur les 174 Méga de Free et les réactions des utilisateurs.

L'ADSL c'est pas cher mais....Il est préférable de payer un peu plus cher et avoir la qualité pour le net, la TV  et le téléphone.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Là... là ? Chez toi tu veux dire ? Si la qualité est chez toi, pourrais tu en rendre un peu à ceux qui souffrent de n'avoir que les prix élevés sans la qualité ?  Merci pour eux...



Tu pourrais me rappeler les objectifs de Free à la fin de cette année ?
J'ai quelque doute sur certains messages....


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Le câble est plus cher mais je n'ai pas celà :
> 
> "commentaire posté le 25 novembre 2005, par Buster Bluth
> 
> ...


Rien que sur ce forum t'as les mêmes réaction pour Noos, non ? non ??


----------



## MarcMame (28 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> je connaissai l'existence de Luccas qui a été fondée parce que les débits promis n'étaient pas au rendez-vous. Tout ceci parce que des utilisateurs avaient installé des serveurs, d'où par conséquence des débits plus faibles.


Sans parler du fait que tu continues à rejeter la faute des problèmes de NOOS sur des utilisateurs malveillants / incompétents, tu est vraiment gonflé de sortir un truc pareil. Tu ne fais que repeter la maigre ligne de défense de NOOS à l'époque de cette affaire, personne n'était dupe, surtout pas le juge en charge de l'affaire.
*Ceci dit tu apportes la preuve irréfutable qu'il existe bien une interaction directe sur les débits entres les abonnés au cable. C'est à dire que si un client NOOS utilise son abonnement pour créer un serveur générant un gros trafic de données, il fait écrouler les performances chez les autres abonnés, d'où les problèmes de débits inconstants constatés chez certains.*
Ce type de problème ne peut arriver avec l'ADSL où chacun dispose de sa propre ligne.




> Voilà tiré du site de Noos un lien avec une carte de France. Il y a le détail pour la TV, le net et le téléphone :


Voilà, comme ça on voit bien que ce n'est vraiment pas pour tout le monde, loin de là....




> Pourquoi proposer plus de débit. 20 Méga pour le net c'est déjà très bien et c'est ce que propose l'ADSL.


Tu tiens le même discours à chaque augmentation des débits. A l'arrivée de l'offre 10Mega, lors du 4Mega et du 1Méga et même quand tu avais du 512Ko, tu te demandais pourquoi proposer plus alors que 512Ko te semblait largement suffisant.





> J'ai appelé la hotline de Noos il y a peu et la première chose que l'on m'a demandé est "avez-vous un P2P en route ?"


Et alors ? C'est interdit chez Noos le P2P ? 
Ou alors ils te posent la question parce que si tu réponds par l'affirmative il te diront que c'est normal que tu ais un débit pourri et qu'il ne peuvent rien pour toi ???




> "Information : La borne d'accès AirPort Station est un point d'accès sans fil. Elle intègre un modem 56 Kbps et un port Ethernet 10 Base/T. Airport Base Station n'est donc pas compatible à l'offre 20 Mo.


Si tu réflechissais 2 secondes, tu comprendrais que ça n'a rien à voir avec un problème d'incompatibilité mais de bridage du débit. L'ancienne borne Airport ne dépasse pas les 10Mbps théorique (norme IEEE 802.11b) et ne profite donc pas entièrement des 20Mbps du forfait souscrit.
La borne est bien compatible et fonctionne sans problème mais bride les débits tout simplement, ce qui ne serait pas le cas avec les bornes Airport Extreme ou Express. Cette information de chez NOOS est donc fausse.
Mais puisque NOOS affiche clairement la compatibilité avec ces 2 dernières bornes, comment expliques tu qu'ils refusent d'assurer le support technique (réseau, pas de la borne) de leurs clients qui la possède ?




> Face aux 9 millions d'abonnés ADSL, il est bon de rappeller les 4 Millions d'abonnés au câble. Abonnés qui sont fidèles à leur fournisseur généralement.


Tu ne te souvient déjà plus de ma précédente réponse à cette affirmation ????

Petite piqûre de rappel : 



			
				MarcMAME a dit:
			
		

> Et là, mon ami, tu touche un point extremement sensible dont tu devrais éviter de trop parler, car bien des clients au cable (TV) sont des abonnés forcés de payer pour un service antenne qui est censé être gratuit dans les immeubles où l'antenne collective à été supprimée.
> Ce qui permet au passage à Noos de pouvoir gonfler ses chiffres artificiellement.
> Une action en justice est en cours à ce sujet....



Parmis ces 4 millions d'abonnés, il y en a environ 2 millions, soit la moitié, qui sont des abonnés captifs qui ne savent même pas qu'ils sont abonnés à NOOS ! Dans la plupart des HLM, l'antenne rateau à été remplacé par un _service antenne_ cablé en analogique. Les locataires payent ce service dans leurs charges ce qui fait que la plupart du temps ils ne sont même pas au courant, de plus *cet abonnement est obligatoire et ne peut être résilié*.
Le problème qui se pose c'est que depuis l'arrivée de la TNT, nombres de locataires ont acheté un tuner TNT qui ne fonctionne pas sur le réseau cablé et NOOS refuse de transmettre les chaines de la TNT en analogique. Ils imposent donc la location de leur décodeur numérique à qui veut recevoir ces chaines.
Le problème, c'est que la reception de ces chaines est, par décret, gratuite et NOOS fait payer ce service qui fait augmenter la facture de près de 600% dans certains cas, d'où le procès en cours.

Dans ces conditions, je ne vois vraiment pas comment tu peux parler de 4 millions d'abonnés fidèles et satisfaits quand : 
1/ Ils ne sont même pas au courant qu'ils sont abonnés au Cable
2/ Ils n'ont pas le choix !!!!





> Le câble est plus cher mais je n'ai pas celà :
> 
> "commentaire posté le 25 novembre 2005, par Buster Bluth
> 
> Ca a un gout amer les effets d&#8217;annonce ! En attendant j&#8217;ai toujours des freezes sur ma télé et de l&#8217;écho sur mon téléphone mais ca ils s&#8217;en battent l&#8217;aile ! Peut etre que cette nouvelle technologie permettra de fixer les problèmes. Mais en attendant c&#8217;est toujours kpote pour Mr Free et vaseline pour le freenaute. "


Ben moi non plus je n'ai pas *ça*. Et pourtant je ne suis pas chez Noos et donc ne paye pas plus cher.
Tu ne sembles pas pouvoir admettre qu'il existe également des abonnés satisfaits ailleurs que dans le cable...




> L'ADSL c'est pas cher mais....Il est préférable de payer un peu plus cher et avoir la qualité pour le net, la TV  et le téléphone.


On croirait que c'est toi qui a écrit ça !!  
Chacun à le droit d'avoir son opinion sur tout. Les expériences heureuses et malheureuses existent partout.
Ni Free, ni NOOS n'échappent à cette règle, il faut vraiment que tu le comprennes.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi proposer des débits supérieurs si les concurrents ne les proposent pas.


 :afraid: 
Heuuuuu, je ne sais pas moi..... Pour developper de nouveaux marchés, être en avance sur la concurrence, pour innover, attaquer le marcher de l'entreprise, fideliser ses clients (tu sais, ceux qui font vivre une entreprise), faire avancer le schmilblick quoi.....  

Sans blague, tu te rends compte de l'énormité de ce que tu dis ?
*L'évolution*, même les animaux ont compris que c'était indispensable à leur survie...
Si tout le monde pensait comme toi, je ne sais pas si la roue aurait pu être inventée....


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler du fait que tu continues à rejeter la faute des problèmes de NOOS sur des utilisateurs malveillants / incompétents, tu est vraiment gonflé de sortir un truc pareil. Tu ne fais que repeter la maigre ligne de défense de NOOS à l'époque de cette affaire, personne n'était dupe, surtout pas le juge en charge de l'affaire.
> *Ceci dit tu apportes la preuve irréfutable qu'il existe bien une interaction directe sur les débits entres les abonnés au cable. C'est à dire que si un client NOOS utilise son abonnement pour créer un serveur générant un gros trafic de données, il fait écrouler les performances chez les autres abonnés, d'où les problèmes de débits inconstants constatés chez certains.*
> Ce type de problème ne peut arriver avec l'ADSL où chacun dispose de sa propre ligne.



Pour le jugement, 
"selon un jugement rendu le 19 octobre par le tribunal de grande instance (TGI) de Paris, la société Paris Câble/Cybercâble, rebaptisée Noos en mai 2000, est contrainte de restituer à trois de ses abonnés un débit de 2 Mbits/s annoncé dans ses publicités en *1999* et qu'il avait unilatéralement réduit à 500 Kbits/s."

Les serveurs sont toujours interdits par Noos et ils ont maintenant des outils qui permettent de les détecter très précisément et de faire payer la bande passante utilisée.

C'est un jugement pour des débits promis en 1999. Entre temps il y a d'énormes investissements qui ont été faits par Noos pour que les débits promis soient les débits éffectifs. 

Il y a un réseau d'infrastructure *internet tout IP de dernière génération constitué de plus de 25 000 kms de câbles coaxiaux et de fibres optiques* . Pour desservir ses services internet très haut débit, Noos a *quadruplé la capacité de son réseau IP*.

Noos, poursuit également ses investissements sur ses réseaux coeurs métropolitains et vient de terminer le déploiement des boucles optiques régionales Giga Ethernet afin d'anticiper la croissance attendue des usages internet.
Ces flux régionaux sont fédérés dans un réseau optique coeur capable de transporter jusqu'à 100 Gigabits/s.
*Les technologies utilisées par Noos sont de toutes dernières générations.
En ayant choisi d'utiliser des technologies IP natives sans couture sur Ethernet, sur fibre et sur câble coaxial, Noos est fier de fournir depuis plusieurs mois le meilleur "ping" des fournisseurs d'accès haut débit français. Résultat : un surf et un jeu plus fluide dans les meilleures conditions !*

Ce sont des extraits des lettres Noos que je reçois. Le mieux est de vérifier le ping et les débits  sur le site de LaGrenouille. Le 20 Méga est déjà testé. C'est du 20480/512. Voilà le lien :

http://www.grenouille.com/



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? C'est interdit chez Noos le P2P ?
> Ou alors ils te posent la question parce que si tu réponds par l'affirmative il te diront que c'est normal que tu ais un débit pourri et qu'il ne peuvent rien pour toi ???



Le P2P n'est pas interdit au contraire. Mais quand certains utilisateurs Noos testent leurs débits avec des tests qui ne sont pas fiables et qu'en plus ils sont sur un P2P en faisant leurs tests. C'est pas étonnant que la hotline de Noos demande en priorité si on a pas de P2P en route. 




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si tu réflechissais 2 secondes, tu comprendrais que ça n'a rien à voir avec un problème d'incompatibilité mais de bridage du débit. L'ancienne borne Airport ne dépasse pas les 10Mbps théorique (norme IEEE 802.11b) et ne profite donc pas entièrement des 20Mbps du forfait souscrit.
> La borne est bien compatible et fonctionne sans problème mais bride les débits tout simplement, ce qui ne serait pas le cas avec les bornes Airport Extreme ou Express. Cette information de chez NOOS est donc fausse.
> Mais puisque NOOS affiche clairement la compatibilité avec ces 2 dernières bornes, comment expliques tu qu'ils refusent d'assurer le support technique (réseau, pas de la borne) de leurs clients qui la possède ?



Pour le 20 Méga, sur le site de Noos il est écrit :
"*Pour tous les autres modèles : Airport Express, Aiport Extreme ou Airport Base Station (Dual Ethernet), elles fonctionnent toutes en 100 Base/T, l'offre 20 Mo est donc compatible.*"

Il n'y a pas compatibilité pour le 20 Méga pour les autres bornes airport. Si tu utilises une borne Airport qui est limitée à 10 méga et que tu as un débit de 20 méga tu n'auras que 10 Méga. C'est pourquoi Noos dit qu'il y a incompatibilité à l'offre 20 Méga avec  la borne d'accès AirPort Station et  son port Ethernet 10 Base/T

Noos loue ou vend des modems ou des modem-routeurs qui marchent très bien. Il s assurent le support des matériels qu'ils fournissent. Ce qui parait normal.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Parmis ces 4 millions d'abonnés, il y en a environ 2 millions, soit la moitié, qui sont des abonnés captifs qui ne savent même pas qu'ils sont abonnés à NOOS ! Dans la plupart des HLM, l'antenne rateau à été remplacé par un _service antenne_ cablé en analogique. Les locataires payent ce service dans leurs charges ce qui fait que la plupart du temps ils ne sont même pas au courant, de plus *cet abonnement est obligatoire et ne peut être résilié*.
> Le problème qui se pose c'est que depuis l'arrivée de la TNT, nombres de locataires ont acheté un tuner TNT qui ne fonctionne pas sur le réseau cablé et NOOS refuse de transmettre les chaines de la TNT en analogique. Ils imposent donc la location de leur décodeur numérique à qui veut recevoir ces chaines.
> Le problème, c'est que la reception de ces chaines est, par décret, gratuite et NOOS fait payer ce service qui fait augmenter la facture de près de 600% dans certains cas, d'où le procès en cours.
> Dans ces conditions, je ne vois vraiment pas comment tu peux parler de 4 millions d'abonnés fidèles et satisfaits quand :
> ...



Il y aura procès comme il y a déjà eu procès avec Luccas. Ma fille qui reçoit la TV par son immeuble est satisfaite de son bouquet. 



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi non plus je n'ai pas *ça*. Et pourtant je ne suis pas chez Noos et donc ne paye pas plus cher.
> Tu ne sembles pas pouvoir admettre qu'il existe également des abonnés satisfaits ailleurs que dans le cable...



Ma fille et moi sommes contents de Noos pour la TV et le net. Ma fille est sur le net en permanence comme les gens de sa génération. Celà n'obére pas la qualité de la TV.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> On croirait que c'est toi qui a écrit ça !!
> Chacun à le droit d'avoir son opinion sur tout. Les expériences heureuses et malheureuses existent partout.
> Ni Free, ni NOOS n'échappent à cette règle, il faut vraiment que tu le comprennes.



Il y a néammoins un FAI qui a énormément de réclamations, c'est Free.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il y a néammoins un FAI qui a énormément de réclamations, c'est Free.


Car il a (nettement, plus de six fois) plus d'abonnés. Je t'ai demandé la proportion et tu refuses de répondre ? ou alors tu crains qu'il n'y ait plus de réclamations par mille abonnés chez Noos que chez Free ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2006)

Je passe régulièrement assister au spectacle en essayant de ne pas louper d'épisode... mais je me demande si le scenariste n'est pas en train de fatiger: j'ai la très nette impression d'avoir déjà vu l'épisode de ce jour en fin de semaine dernière.

Je me trompe?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Il y aeu un bug du robot distributeur de cassette oui


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il y aeu un bug du robot distributeur de cassette oui


 
Un distributeur de K7????  Mais dans quel monde vis-tu??? 
Et pourquoi pas du betaMax!:rose: 

Tu ne sais pas qu'aujourd'hui on peut avoir de la Video On Demand via ADSL ou Cable?  

Je te suggère d'appeler.... euh comment s'appelle-t-il déjà... M'en Fiche? Jean Fichtre?, c'est un pseudo dans ce genre. C'est LE spécialiste de la question.


----------



## takamaka (28 Mars 2006)

Je découvre tout juste ce thread, et je dis : chapeau bas !

Qd je pense qu'on supprime - parfois - mes post pour moins que ca !

Y'a d'autres pages de pub ou bien&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

nan, nan

nourse c'est bien et frolic c'est pire.

Paske tu comprends, y a pas besoin de driver dans le nourse quand il en faut pitêtre dans le frolic (tu noteras pitêtre, parcequ'en fait on sait toujours pas).

Moi je crois qu'il est tombe dedans et que depuis il croit que nourse est unique. :love::love:

c'est plus un thread, c'est le fil à couper le beurre.


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> nan, nan
> 
> nourse c'est bien et frolic c'est pire.
> .....


 
Mince, je suis tombé sur la coupure pub! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus un thread, c'est le fil à couper le beurre.


Le câble tu veux dire (air 77)


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2006)

ouh là! ça devient difficile à suivre... je crois que j'ai perdu le fil


Ca doit être mon modem-brouteur-pire2pire qui me rebalance les paquets dans le désordre!

Jean-Miche! Au secours! en plus j'ai paumé le numéro de Line la chaude!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ouh là! ça devient difficile à suivre... je crois que j'ai perdu le fil
> 
> 
> Ca doit être mon modem-brouteur-pire2pire qui me rebalance les paquets dans le désordre!
> ...




restez calme monsieur, les techniciens sont chez le voisin en train de télécharger le dernier driver à pneu pour votre modem brouteur (faudra penser à la révision des 12000); Notez que vous pouvez utiliser le serveur seulement si vous avez souscrit l'option klug (celle roulée sous les aisselles).


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> restez calme monsieur, les techniciens sont chez le voisin en train de télécharger le dernier driver à pneu pour votre modem brouteur (faudra penser à la révision des 12000); Notez que vous pouvez utiliser le serveur seulement si vous avez souscrit l'option klug (celle roulée sous les aisselles).


 
euh... on peut pas avoir l'option serveuse plutôt? parce que bon.... utiliser le serveur, c'est pas mon truc à moi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> euh... on peut pas avoir l'option serveuse plutôt? parce que bon.... utiliser le serveur, c'est pas mon truc à moi



seulement si cette option vient de chez no-ous! vous comprenez bien qu'un technicien est nécéssaire.


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Car il a (nettement, plus de six fois) plus d'abonnés. Je t'ai demandé la proportion et tu refuses de répondre ? ou alors tu crains qu'il n'y ait plus de réclamations par mille abonnés chez Noos que chez Free ?




Je n'ai pas la proportion de réclamations pour Noos et d'ailleurs pas non plus celle pour Free. Mais tu l'as peut être pour mille abonnés.

Free a beaucoup plus d'abonnés net que Noos et donc en conséquence a beaucoup plus de réclamations en nombre. 

Un lien à ce sujet :

http://www.01net.com/article/309293.html

Et un extrait :

"L'Afutt donne même des noms : sur la base de son échantillon, le taux de plainte est plus élevé pour Free, Neuf Cegetel et Telecom Italia (Alice) que pour Club Internet, Tele 2 ou Wanadoo (proportionnellement à leur parc d'abonnés). AOL est le meilleur élève du groupe.  « Il est logique de retrouver en tête de liste les FAI les plus agressifs sur le marché cette année. La complexité des offres et l'explosion du marché peuvent expliquer l'augmentation de l'insatisfaction ressentie »,  analyse Bernard Dupré, délégué général de l'Afutt."


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

tu sais que tu fais peur?


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> tu sais que tu fais peur?


 
chuuutttt!!!  Le nouvel épisode vient de commencer, alors maintenant, silence! 
on se tait et on regarde sagement!

et SILENCE avec les popcorns, dans le fond!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Et un extrait :
> 
> "L'Afutt donne même des noms : sur la base de son échantillon, le taux de plainte est plus élevé pour Free, Neuf Cegetel et Telecom Italia (Alice) que pour Club Internet, Tele 2 ou Wanadoo (proportionnellement à leur parc d'abonnés). AOL est le meilleur élève du groupe.  « Il est logique de retrouver en tête de liste les FAI les plus agressifs sur le marché cette année. La complexité des offres et l'explosion du marché peuvent expliquer l'augmentation de l'insatisfaction ressentie »,  analyse Bernard Dupré, délégué général de l'Afutt."


Je voi spas Noos dans la liste


----------



## takamaka (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> tu sais que tu fais peur?


----------



## takamaka (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je voi spas Noos dans la liste



Ptet parce que pour l'Afutt, NOOS c'est plus qu'un FAI ! C'est une FAIllite


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2006)

La question du P2P est une constante chez Noos. Je teste toujours sans aucun logiciel de P2P.
C'est surtout histoire de se donner une excuse pour dire "C'est à cause de ça que votre débit est bas"

De toute façon, ils n'écoutent que rarement ce qu'on leur explique, il a fallu trois fois avant que le dernier technicien par chat comprenne que je ne pouvais pas aller dans le Menu Windows > Démarrer > etc.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Bon y fout quoi MarcMAME


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mars 2006)

Heureusement que SM est là pour animer le débat...


----------



## MarcMame (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon y fout quoi MarcMAME


Je suis en réunion de crise avec mon staff pour savoir comment répondre à des réponses qui n'en sont pas....
Le problème c'est que si jusque là, le Jean-Miche© nous sortait des énormités faciles à contrer par des faits et des chiffres, il s'essouffle et on est reparti dans les ennuyeux copier/coller des news letters de Noos.
A part insister et reposer les mêmes questions auquels il ne répond pas, je ne vois pas très bien quoi faire pour maintenir le spectacle à niveau.
Comme toutes les séries à succès, je crois qu'il faut savoir s'arreter lorsqu'on est au top.
C'est la 7ème saison, ce qui est déjà pas mal....

Dommage qu'il soit tout seul et pas plus calé techniquement qu'il n'y connaisse rien de rien sur les infrastructures réseaux...

A moins d'un coup de théatre.....


----------



## MarcMame (29 Mars 2006)

Petite question indiscrète à Jean-Miche : 

Peut-on savoir dans quelle branche exerces tu ton métier de commercial ?


----------



## MarcMame (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon y fout quoi MarcMAME


Je vais te dire la vérité : 
Si je ne répond pas plus souvent, c'est qu'en fait, je ne suis plus abonné à Internet depuis 3 mois.

Je cherche un nouveau FAI et ne sais pas trop quoi choisir....

Vous avez des idées à me proposer ?


----------



## takamaka (29 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Comme toutes les séries à succès, je crois qu'il faut savoir s'arreter lorsqu'on est au top.
> C'est la 7ème saison, ce qui est déjà pas mal....


Moi je suis vert, j'ai loupé tous les épisodes précédents...  



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Dommage qu'il soit tout seul et pas plus calé techniquement qu'il n'y connaisse rien de rien sur les infrastructures réseaux... A moins d'un coup de théatre.....


Ben j'm'appelle Henri, j'ai plutôt une bonne expèrience et je veux bien être figurant...


----------



## MarcMame (29 Mars 2006)

MarcMAME a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit tu apportes la preuve irréfutable qu'il existe bien une interaction directe sur les débits entres les abonnés au cable. C'est à dire que si un client NOOS utilise son abonnement pour créer un serveur générant un gros trafic de données, il fait écrouler les performances chez les autres abonnés, d'où les problèmes de débits inconstants constatés chez certains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hors sujet.
Ce n'est pas une réponse à mes affirmations





> Le P2P n'est pas interdit au contraire.


C'est encouragé alors ?  




> Mais quand certains utilisateurs Noos testent leurs débits avec des tests qui ne sont pas fiables et qu'en plus ils sont sur un P2P en faisant leurs tests.


Encore un exemple de ta façon très particulière de faire passer les abonnés pour des imbéciles.




> C'est pas étonnant que la hotline de Noos demande en priorité si on a pas de P2P en route.


Pourquoi le P2P en particulier, tu peux nous expliquer s'il te plait ? Est ce que la hotline de Noos estime que si je fais une mise à jour système ou un téléchargement direct mes tests de bande passante seront fiables ?





> Si tu utilises une borne Airport qui est limitée à 10 méga et que tu as un débit de 20 méga tu n'auras que 10 Méga.


Merci de ne pas reprendre à ton compte ce que je dis en premier. Mon cerveau n'est pas à louer.



> C'est pourquoi Noos dit qu'il y a incompatibilité à l'offre 20 Méga avec  la borne d'accès AirPort Station et  son port Ethernet 10 Base/T


Est ce que c'est Noos ou toi qui a un problème avec le Français ? A moins que ce ne soit les 2 ?

*Incompatibilité* :_ s.f. <[e]kõpatibilité> _:  Caractère ou état de ce qui est incompatible.
_incompatibilité absolue, inexprimable, insurmontable, physique, radicale_
[En parlant de chose(s)] *Qui ne peut (peuvent) coexister*.

Bref, un bridage, ne rend pas la chose incompatible auquel cas *ca ne fonctionnerait pas du tout*, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici, tu en conviens !





> Noos loue ou vend des modems ou des modem-routeurs qui marchent très bien. Il s assurent le support des matériels qu'ils fournissent. Ce qui parait normal.


Encore à coté de la plaque.
Je ne parle pas du support *matériel* mais de leur réseau, il me semblait pourtant l'avoir clairement précisé : 


			
				MarcMAME a dit:
			
		

> comment expliques tu qu'ils refusent d'assurer le support technique (réseau, pas de la borne)







			
				MarcMAME a dit:
			
		

> Parmis ces 4 millions d'abonnés, il y en a environ 2 millions, soit la moitié, qui sont des abonnés captifs qui ne savent même pas qu'ils sont abonnés à NOOS ! Dans la plupart des HLM, l'antenne rateau à été remplacé par un service antenne cablé en analogique. Les locataires payent ce service dans leurs charges ce qui fait que la plupart du temps ils ne sont même pas au courant, de plus *cet abonnement est obligatoire et ne peut être résilié.*
> Dans ces conditions, je ne vois vraiment pas comment tu peux parler de 4 millions d'abonnés fidèles et satisfaits quand :
> 1/ Ils ne sont même pas au courant qu'ils sont abonnés au Cable
> 2/ Ils n'ont pas le choix !!!!
> ...


Et encore ici, tu ne réponds pas ni aux questions, ni aux affirmations...





			
				MarcMAME a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne sembles pas pouvoir admettre qu'il existe également des abonnés satisfaits ailleurs que dans le cable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas une réponse
Et laisse ta pauvre fille en dehors de tout ça. 




> Il y a néammoins un FAI qui a énormément de réclamations, c'est Free.


Avec énormément d'abonnés également.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te dire la vérité :
> Si je ne répond pas plus souvent, c'est qu'en fait, je ne suis plus abonné à Internet depuis 3 mois.
> 
> Je cherche un nouveau FAI et ne sais pas trop quoi choisir....
> ...



c'est pas pour dire mais je suis chez noos et c'est pas mal.... tant qu'on a pas à faire à eux. Avec un peu de jugeotte ça marche.

Enfin, je dis ça comme ça.

Au bureau j'ai cegetel-le9. Ben j'ai pas de différence; Il est vrai que le truc usb fourni est à la poubelle depuis le 1° jours.
Avant j'étais chez Wanadoo et le modem a traversé une agence FT avant que j'occisse quelqu'un.

Sinon, j'ai pas encore testé les services de free, mais ça semble pas mal non plus. Je vous raconterai à quelle altitude il sait voler.:love:

Et pour terminer, pour tous ces FAI, ma hot line préféré: c'est ici, au moins les gens sont compétents et ont le sourire.


----------



## MarcMame (29 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas pour dire mais je suis chez noos et c'est pas mal.... tant qu'on a pas à faire à eux. Avec un peu de jugeotte ça marche.


C'est vrai, c'est bien Noos ? 
Bon ben pourquoi pas alors. Qu'est ce que j'ai pour 30 (hors promotion et tout compris) chez eux ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

le droit de poster une question à laquelle tu n'auras d'autre réponse que Noos c'est mieux 

Sinon, dans l'absolu; c'est chère. En fait je l'ai pris parceque je ne voulais plus payer chez moi France Telecom. Par métier, j'ai 3 abonnements GSM-GPRS avec 6 téléphones. Niveau forfait, je suis blindé.
Sinon, y a SKYPE.

La télé, je m'en fous, je me suis abonné à internet pas aux sornettes.:love: Et puis maintenant, il y a la TNT qui a l'avantage d'être gratuite.


----------



## MarcMame (29 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> En fait je l'ai pris parceque je ne voulais plus payer chez moi France Telecom.


C'était un argument tout à fait recevable jusqu'à l'apparition du dégroupage total.



> Et puis maintenant, il y a la TNT qui a l'avantage d'être gratuite.


Ouaip, sauf chez Noos...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'était un argument tout à fait recevable jusqu'à l'apparition du dégroupage total.
> 
> Ouaip, sauf chez Noos...




oui, c'est vrai mais c'était juste avant et j'ai craqué. Désolé. Mais là, j'y repense: reprendre une ligne à FT, demander le dégroupage et roule...:love:

Quoique, Skype marche bien chez moi et que leur tarif sont quand même très interessant pour l'étranger. Encore une fois, j'ai la plaie de mes 3 abos GSM avec les forfaits qui vont avec.

NB: je vends des minutes gsm, si quelqu'un est intéressé. M..e, j'ai pas droit, ils veulent pas:love::love:


----------



## wip (15 Mai 2006)

Quel bonheur ce topic  .

On peu dire que Jean-Mimi m'a vraiment convaincu... de pas passer chez Numéricable  (Heureusement que tu n'es pas payé Jean-Mimi, parce que t'es doué pour faire fuir le client !!).
Je préfère encore me passer d'internet à la maison... Mais bon, Jean Mimi n'est pas seul en cause, il faut l'avouer:
Ayant des soucis avec Free (je précise que c'est à cause de FT qui refuse de tester la boucle local depuis plus d'un mois), et sachant que ça serait pareil chez les autres FAI ADSL (ben oui, pas de boucle local, pas de téléphone... pas d'ADSL), il me restait la solution du cable.
Déjà, faut savoir que Numéricable m'a envoyé un courier pour me dire que mon immeuble était cablé et que leur offre était très interressante. Je me suis donc interressé à leur propagande des fois que Free n'arrive pas à faire bouger FT...
Et c'est là que j'ai eu à faire au service commercial de Numéricable au tel. Je voulais des précisions dsur le 20 Mega. Déjà, ils savent pas si ma ville est cablée (et le courier alors, vous l'avez envoyez au hasard ??????) Le pire, c'est qu'ils ont même des bureaux à 500m de chez moi... Bravo le bordel dans leur base de donnée  .
Ensuite, après avoir donnée mon adresse, j'ai droit à paser ma question (et encore, il a fallu que j'insiste !). "Je voudrais savoir, dans le forfait 20 Mega, ce que veux dire: _Volume d'échange de données compris: 30Go._ On parle d'upload, de download, ou de l'addition des deux ?? Et là, le type ne sais pas me répondre. Pourtant, cela me semble une question pleine de bon sens non ? surtout pour 40 Euros/moi... Bref, j'ai le droit à un échange de 30Go mais on ne sais pas de quoi. Je me moque gentiment et le mec me passe un technicien... qui me redemande mon nom et mon adresse. Je repose ma question, et le mec est visiblement embarrassé... il ne me répond plus d'ailleur... J'ai l'impression qu'il frotte son combiné qlq part... et évidemment, ça raccroche.
Non vraiment le cable, c'est du sérieux les gars, vous pouvez y aller !! :love: 

Aller Jean-Mimi, je sais que tu souffres interieurement, alors fais toi plaisir, prend toi un modem 56kbps, c'est largement suffisant !!

Parfois, je me demande si FT et le cable sont pas de mêche...


----------



## MarcMame (15 Mai 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Quel bonheur ce topic  .


C'est mon préféré, mon petit salon de détente.... Mon practice de golf... :style: 



> Parfois, je me demande si FT et le cable sont pas de mêche...


FT, ils en ont eu tellement marre qu'ils ont revendu leur participation.... 
D'ici quelques mois, il n'y aura plus qu'un seul opérateur cable en France : un fond d'investissement européen...


----------



## MarcMame (15 Mai 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> "Je voudrais savoir, dans le forfait 20 Mega, ce que veux dire: _Volume d'échange de données compris: 30Go._ On parle d'upload, de download, ou de l'addition des deux ?? Et là, le type ne sais pas me répondre. Pourtant, cela me semble une question pleine de bon sens non ? surtout pour 40 Euros/moi... Bref, j'ai le droit à un échange de 30Go mais on ne sais pas de quoi.


Malheureusement, cette limite s'applique au cumul download + upload effectué dans le mois. en cas de dépassement, c'est 5 supplémentaire par tranche de 10Go.
Même si cette politique est très critiquable, il faut quand même y aller sévère pour atteindre cette limite. Ce n'est donc pas très dommageable, du moins pour l'instant.


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2006)

et sinon virtual pc, avec bootcamp c'est toujours utile ?  :bebe:


----------



## MarcMame (15 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et sinon virtual pc, avec bootcamp c'est toujours utile ?  :bebe:


Essaye donc d'utiliser BootCamp avec un G3/G4/G5.... Bon courage !


----------

